# STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

so i finally got my 95 jetta GL runnin.....SWEET!.....and i did all of this for 465 bucks!, here is the list of wat i have
audi 5k WG/manifold
k26 turbo
stock aeb dv
2inch IC piping
blackstone IC
2.5inch DP and exhaust(straight through)
EIP chip
4.5bar fpr with stock whitetops
thats all i can think of right now haha.....running 8psi right now, 1/4 throttle and i break loose in first and second and 1/2 throttle in 3rd, after that my clutch slips








everything i have was custom and none of it was premade, so im real proud of it....dyno is coming in 2 weeks when im home from school.....just hoping this gives hopes for all those others that want power but dont want to spend a ton on premade kits.....however i do have a college machine shop so all my machining and fabbing was easily done.....i want to hear some feedback now!
p.s. thanks to tomritt, and a few of the other guys

*
PICS OF CLARKSONGLI'S----->PAGE 1
PICS OF G-BOI'S-------------->PAGE 2, 13
PICS OF VAGRANT_MUGEN's-->PAGE 4, 10
PICS OF SHAWN B'S----------->PAGE 7, 8, 13
PICS OF SUPERCHICKEN13'S-->PAGE 10
PICS OF MYJETTAISRED'S----->PAGE 11, 12, 13
PICS OF PDOGG'S------------->PAGE 17
*
_Modified by clarksongli at 5:26 PM 9-20-2006_


_Modified by clarksongli at 9:00 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

wow sound sweet as hell. can't wait to see some pics and dyno results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (91gl)*

me neither hahaha, drove it around last night again, im def gunna have to replace the clutch and fw before the dyno cuz i dont have problem breaking traction in 1st and 2nd at 1/4 throttle, but at 1/2 in 3rd my tire will chirp then the clitch will slip to all hell......so new clutch....thinking a stage 2 at most, ill try to get pics of the car up, dont make fun cuz i have NOTHING done to it haha, which makes stomping little riced out civics even more fun....especially with my bikes on the rack


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

Congrats man, im glad everything worked out for you. You may want to swap to a 02a setup. For the price of a new ''performance'' 020 clutch you could do a 02a swap with new OEM clutch and have stock pedal feel..... just an option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

yea id like to see some pics of your intercooler setup. IIRC the blacstone ic is the one from the saabs right.
How do you like the eip chip....i was considering c2 but i suspect that runs a pretty penny


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (Dave926)*

c2 cost about 250 (i think), which in my opinion isnt a whole lot consider all the potential problems you might run into say if you used a piggyback or standalone. especially if you arent too ssure of what you are doing. edit: i have the c2 chip for the 30# for my k26 turbo set up, very much like clarksongli


_Modified by G-Boi at 8:27 PM 4-30-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

both are 250 from the manufacturer......i just happened to get a good deal for the eip chip so i opted for that instead purely on cost alone......i just wanted to see if i could boost for less than 500 bucks, and i have.....so im happy....heard a ton of good stuff for c2 software though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

my clutch never grabbed enough in first or second


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (GTijoejoe)*

you running the stock aba tranny?....i was thinkin bout goin to a vr tranny....but i really want my solid linkage shift......i might buy a set of gears and have the case hardened and put a bolt kit with a peliquin diff


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

the tranny is the stock 020, the clutch is a upgraded 16v clutch


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (GTijoejoe)*

post pics!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (Vdubsolo)*

haha just finished my 3rd final today and im wiped....im going to get a crap muffler so i can drive home without being pulled over a million times......ill get pics tomorrow cuz i dont have finals that day


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

I had digi-1 on my old setup and the 30#ers were pretty much maxed at 10psi (3.5 bar fpr), so you'll be needing more fuel. You may want to look out for a thunderbird SC or mercury xr7(both supercharged) - they came stock with 30#ers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (vw_dred)*

what kinda #s you think you made at 10psi?
btw clarksongli, so how loud is a open 2.5"dp with no muffler?







im glad that youre almost done, i didnt even start, so no time to work on mine 2.ot


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

well the DP with no muffler is LOUD.....well not loud.....i have a straight pipe going back to the first hanger....when your on it, its loud to the point where outside you cant here the turbo or WG anymore.....but just cruising it is no louder than my friends 2.8 a4 with his catback.........as for 10psi im currently running 5-8psi....and its running hard and strong.....im gunna get 93 in it today and then im gunna see how much better it gets


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

sounds good man. you should get some pics up of your engine bay. 
let me tell you man, top mount i/c and no hoodscoop = heatsoak like a sob. but i dont need that much power right now anyways, waiting for my spec clutch to come in..







. starting next thrus (done school), it'll be a make over for my car.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

yeah i need a new clutch, sry guys the picks wont be up till thursday afternoon, cuz i got electromagnetics to be studying for hahaha








i just actually put a muffler in, bought one for 17 bucks at autozone with a lifetime warentee......and it made the car almost stock sounding so im glad about that one
my next upgrade is going to the airport today to get some 110 octane to equalize out the 87 im running right now haha....my car is pinging and retarding all the time in boost, so we gotta fix that one


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

uh oh.. pinging dont sound good. but it sounds fun tho! haha









17bucks?? thats maddness. so you got a 2.5" muffler with no resonator in your system righ tnow?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

yup no cat or resonator, just the muffler.....im going to the local airport tomorrow for some 110......mix in about 2 gallons to get it up to 93


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

i see.. not planning to do your smog check anytime soon huh??









i just bought a 2.5" magnaflow hiflow cat, and a cherry bomb glasspak (25 bucks, what can i say) to tone down the system. and i've got a 2.5" magnaflow exhuast. all im waiting for is your dp!
hopefully, with this exhuast system and the fmic, the car can gain more hp.







id like to see some pics and videos after your exams man!!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

HECK YES!.....im actually going tomorrow to get the fuel and im gunna do a topspeed run on the strip if i can.....im pretty sure i can top my gears out hehe......and yes with the cat and your res., your car will sound almost stock, cats quiet a lot


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

top speed run??!?! 
oh man, tell me about it.
but i hope you wont run into any troubles with pinging and what not on that stock ecu. cuz i think you might be pushing it with the top speed run (provided you're in boost the whole time). i dont know how the stock ecu will react, cuz i never did like my car when i had the stock ecu. i was always hesitant to push the car with the stock ecu in it..
but none the less, tomorrow sounds like a fun day for you. good way to relax, and stay away from the books.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

i think the stock ecu will be fine.....i did get that eip chip, and once i get the fuel straightened out and bring the timing back into a reasonable spot, i can see if its pinging, if it still is then im def not pushing it cuz that means its not my fuel anymore


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

yea, that sounds good. 
it probably wouldnt hurt to put some ice on the i/c before you do the run, to make sure its ice cold. preventative measure for heatsoaking while youre filling up your gas.







enjoy and tell us about it tomorrow!


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

Id say a top speed run is about the worst thing you could do to an untuned car.....


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (MDTurborocco)*

haha couldnt do it today cuz they were out of fuel.....it really isnt untuned.....its running real strong right now, but cuz i couldnt get the fuel i needed im still pinging on the top end.....so i gotta wait for a while before i really get on it


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

that sucks. ah dont worry, just stay out of boost and drive a lot around the city. lol. then you can just fill up on the 93.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

yeah im going home tomorrow so that should be a fun trip, im a little worried bout my water lines cuz they run fairly close to the motor......but we will see


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

yo, i wanna see this banshee. im seeing a girl from old saybrook. down near the point. we should meet up sometime so i can check out your whip. as for your clutch id o g60 02a. i did a couple months ago and it nice. used a VR6 clutch supp. to be good to 250lbstrq. only spent 750 for the whole swap, axles and starter, pedal cluster, speedo cable mc and slave, and linkage. gearing is great. highway is kinda weird. but i can chirp third pretty often. anyway, get in touch, maybe we can meet up.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

sweet, im gunna be in town all summer and actually im working in chester for my summer internship, at whelen engineering.....give me a pm some time when your coming down to the brook


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

im pretty sure my buddys interning a whelen this summer too. ill be in touch sometime soon, real busy latley with work. props on getting boosted, its taking me forever.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

PICS ARE UP NOW!....some are kinda out of order, you'll see my waterlines arent actually connected, but they are now....enjoy!

















































_Modified by clarksongli at 4:15 PM 9-2-2006_

_Modified by clarksongli at 4:16 PM 9-2-2006_


_Modified by clarksongli at 4:17 PM 9-2-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

Looks good for $500.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

thanks, this summer im def investing in a more efficient FMIC so i can shorten the piping for a bit less lag.....are those pics crappy or is it just my monitor, im using my rents monitor, which blows huge....camera i new so im jsut wonderin thanks


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

pics look ahight to me. setups illmatic. there must be a few blackstone IC's cause the one i have is like 15"-20"-1.5". i think its out of a saab 9000. gotta post a pic of those 5K goodies. or i guess i could wait to see them in person. props.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

sweet for 500..how much do u think ur making to the wheels?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

im hoping 200....but itll prolly be around 190....im running real rich right now at the bottom end cuz eip uses the raising rate stuff, which i dont have, so im using a 4.5bar.....so im running rich on the low end and i MAY be leaning out on the top, but most likely im ok on the top....but im waiting on my clutch stuff before i go to the dyno


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Just got the car running tonight on our setup here at the shop. Total invested so far is under $300CDN







The silicon cost more than the turbo/manifold/wastegate.
Pics from just before installing a 1.8T DV. I have a mk3 TDI intercooler on order, more than doubling the $ invested but its a brand new IC and fits OEM. Goal of this project was a total sleeper.
All fabrication was done by Jose of JSP/(JS Performance). We started at 1pm on saturday and had her running by midnight tonight. We could've actually had it running on sunday if we hadn't stopped to work on other projects and eat and sleep.







We both are knocking on death's door at this point, but now it's down to the tuning.



























_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 11:35 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

My friend and I are trying to get something going for fun I might try and beat your budget. 500 bucks get me a car and the turbo stuff... but stuff I sell off the car counts as the 500 of course.







Hopefully I can get that to work.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

what kinda SRI is that?? i know its the stock 2L one, well at least half of it. there any performance gain to it like the ones from usrt etc?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

wow nice.....just a question though chicken, your oil feed looks way off of the vertical...just thought you might wanna check that out again and maybe clock the trubo a bit more cuz you will not want oil pooling....but wow thats very impressive so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_wow nice.....just a question though chicken, your oil feed looks way off of the vertical...just thought you might wanna check that out again and maybe clock the trubo a bit more cuz you will not want oil pooling....but wow thats very impressive so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SRI is JS Performance custom design. Helps with throttle response and turbo lag. Last car we did this on put down over 200whp on an aba-t.
Oil feed is fine, it's at OEM angle, remember that's a high pressure region.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

that upper intake mani is what i like to see, custom fabbing. you guys should see my "SRI". used a piece of a sailboat mast 4"-6" and chopped my mkIII upper back 4-5" more than superchicken13's. still waiting for the boost, though. digi1 wiring complications. 
you $500 and less guys got me beat for sure. ive spent more and havent gotten as far at all.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

haha wow a sailboat mast.....SWEET.....im sure your project is gunna be sweet as well.....500 bucks got me boosted, but not well....i still have my fueling issues cuz im running crazy ratio numbers right now, so i need to get that tuned out, but not having to buy some premade kit was worth it to me, everything was wat i made it, a good feelin when it started right up


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

doesnt it kick a$$ when ****e works how you want and made it to do? so far ive been lucky and all my personal mods have gone off without a hitch. screw buying turbo kits. DIY for life.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

Word. It feels great to know we didn't follow and just drop $2500+ on a ****ty fitment ATP kit. The t3 .42 fits perfect, and its more than enough boost for a mild 2.0. This engine has over 300,000km on it, so we can't push it TOO much....even though I've got a brand new block sitting standing by...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

haha yea, well my DIY didnt go off without a hitch hahaha.....i had some fitment problems, which is y im looking forward to going to a different intake mani and FMIC.....just will clean up the bay a bit more


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_










that looks like the rubber hose from a g60 intake. If it is, wouldnt it be under a lot of stress on the boosted side of a turbo's plumbing???


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

are we talkin bout the ribbed one going to the intake manifold?, if so then that is the stock aba boot, they are pretty much on most all 4cyl vws....under 8 psi its fine.....it would be better to have solid tubing with silicone connectors but that is also a lot of money....but no there is no way that the tube would burst....8psi is very little


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Go to napa and look in there book under rad hoses. They sell this super heavy duty 3 ply hose in 2 foot lengths. It eventually sticks to the piping making a perfect seal, you could literally run with no clamps if you wanted....








Any pics of the manifold/wg fabbing?


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

That's what I'm using. I'm collecting parts right now and coolant hoses are cheap and they are designed to handle under hood temps and atleast 16 psi of pressure. If you want it to seal well then get a small can of rubber cement and after getting all of the fitment set use the rubber cement to seal the hoses.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

yeah, i will get some pics.....and i am using rad hosing.....cheaper than silicone, all those connectors are rad hosing


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

anyone know of a good dimension for a front mount as i will be looking for one soon


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

What about using the TDI intercooler? The newer one is actually all metal, pretty good quality and more than enough for a 200hp setup...


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

when i upgrade to a t3/t04 im gonna buy a Ic from kinetic. there small IC is rated to 350hp and is only $240. its like 27"-6.2"- 3.5". pretty good price for new.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

wow that is really cheap, ill have to look into it


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

hey gboi i cant get my PM to work right now but i thought i would let you know the flange did come in but im waiting on some welding supplies.....but it will be a while so if you wanna look around for more then your more than welcome too obviously....you'll need a 180 and a 90 bend, some of the ones i made took only a 180


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

oh cool. well im in no rush, but how long will it take you approx?
something to contribute to this thread
i started my fmic install, should be completed today.
i had some left over pipings and couplers. but heres a list of things that i bought
fmic - 100 (usd)
few couplers - 15 (cdn)
12 hose clamps - 14 (cdn)
2 90 degree crush bends - 15 cdn 
yes, crush bends because i did not have the $ to buy smooth manderel bends.
so all in all, 150 dollars later... i've got myself a decent fmic system. bare in mind the budget is low. gotta work with what you got!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

wat kind of FMIC is that?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

i bought it on ebay. the previous owner had it on this boosted b16. 
anyway, the fmic is in. took it for a boot without the bumper... my car sounds like an airplane... lol... its funny seeing ppl's reaction.
althought, i do feel a little bit more lag cuz its 2.5" piping. but overall, im satisfy


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

NICE....post some pics up in here, yea im thinking im gunna try to run 2inch all the way through for less lag.....the k26 is fairly loud on spool compared to other borge warners......i like it, nice little spool noise


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

lol, yea, with the fmic i can really hear the spool.. but i think i have a boost leak, so im gonna fix that now. 
as for the jet sound.. its only like that with the bumper skin off... when i put it back on, the soound was gone.. =( 
maybe i can take some pics and post it here.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

i moved relocated the battery to the trunk to avoid trying to fab up some crazy bends to go around it. this way, its a lot simplier and cleaner. 
also, i "deleted" one of the 90 degree crush bend when i found a metal elbow lying around. so i only have one more crush bend to get rid of.. but i think im gonna give it a rest of a few days cuz im real tired from working on my car.
here are the pics of my fmic set up


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

SWEET!.....hey wat did yo udo about your water lines, or is your k26 non water fed......cuz mine are gunna like melt soon, so im thinking bout silicone to SS lines, but i havent decided


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

my k26 has water jackets.. but i dont use them... turbo is fine...







*touch wood*
car feels better, its much more solid... although i think the biggest drawback thats hindering performance is the stupid DP. so clarksongli, im waiting for you!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

haha i know, i gotta see if i can find another wire spool for the welder, wat r u running right now?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

my dp right now is a nasty 2" dp. had to rush it when i made it... so its a POS right now...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

OOOO ok, well im getting my welding reels through my dad so i should have them soon, so hopefully i can start making these DPs soon


----------



## 95j320t (Mar 11, 2004)

hey guys just got a turbo and ic off an 88 saab 900. going the custom route also. do you know what type of turbo this is? It has an internal waste gate, can I switch to external? An any suggestions on custon exhaust manifold? I work in a shop and can make anything I need.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (anthonymalfino)*

you might want to get a TD manifold but i dont think it'll bolt up to your turbo. but you can make an adapter plate for it. i think for that turbo (a t3 im assuming), you might be okay with the internal. but i dont know that much.. so may some expert might chime in.


----------



## 95j320t (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks, yeah it is a t3. Im going to build my own mani tho


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (anthonymalfino)*

I'd be interested to know how everybody did their oil feed lines... mabey somebody knows the size of the oil connection on the k26?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

There is an OEM oil feed line on the 1.6TD. You might want to grab that!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_I'd be interested to know how everybody did their oil feed lines... mabey somebody knows the size of the oil connection on the k26?

the oil connections are the plate ones not the threaded ones.....it happens to be that the return flange is the same as a garrett and the inlet flange is steel.....i jsut welded a pipe thread onto the end and ran my line to that.....the return was from a garrett with 3/4 NPT so i just threaded into that.....made it very simple
where does everyone run their return, infront or behind the axle


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

i think my return goes behind the axel, but it goes into nearly the top of the pan. this is the second oil pan that i tapped... the first one, the bung was lower and smaller. but ever since i moved it higher and made it 1/2" havent had any problems.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

yeah the problem im having is that mine is so high that i think i might have warped the pan and its so close it make tightening one of the bolts hard.....im just gunna buy a new pan and tap that again cuz i drip about 3 drops when my car comes to a rest


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

anyone have their length of return that works?, 18 inch?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

im not sure what tthe length of it is.. i just made sure its big enough (diameter wise)


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

agreed, im just gunna get the 18inch, or check atp


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

if atp is $, go to like a hydralic shop, and get it from them. they should have hoses that can with stand high temp, you dont need to worry about pressure since theres like none in the return line. i bought like 4 feet for 10 bucks cdn. inexpensive, but it works!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

yea, well new problem, well not new but now im addressing it, running real rich......black smoke coming out the back......dunno


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

anyone unplug their 02 sensor on the eip tuning before?, just looking for a temp fix until i get a wideband, OR DOES ANYONE IN CT HAVE ONE I COULD USE TO DO A FEW PASSES


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

well im not sure about the eip chip.. but for the c2 chip in my car, i had to disconnect 1 of the o2 sensor. i thikn you should invest in a c2 chip. they're reallly good, that way you wont have to worry about a thing.

i hate my 2.5" ic piping.. way too laggy...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

haha yea 2.5 is larger....great for flow and high end, but you have to wait.....i decided im not making a track car so im just gunna go with smaller piping and have my low end boost......i was thinking bout the c2 chip, but for the fueling setup is SOOO expensive.....i might as well go megasquirt.....but thats me, i guess im gunna try to get a wideband or something and try it out, then if that doesnt help things ill just go to something else besides a chipped ecu


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

man.. i just hate the 2.5" piping.. 
anyways, the c2 chip is not too expensive. but then again, i got my injectors (30#) off my buddy for 50bucks. then bought the chip, so total, the cost was like getting a piggyback. but the advangtages of a chip outweight the advantages of a piggyback (at least for me). 
c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

Yeah, I went 2" piping all through the system. Big enough for my turbo, and good throttle response. 
2.5" exhaust sounds awesome though


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

agreed, well DP back larger is better as no backpressure is needed.......the IC piping is def a huge factor in lag......the more i looked at it, the k26 may have been slightly larger for my low boost......but its not terrible......but now my clutch is gone


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Hehe, yeah I had a bit of a setback too...... turbine dissappeared.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

explained by what you mean "turbine disappeared"??? 
i can imagine some pretty wild things right now... it dont sound good man..


----------



## ddubin1.8 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hey man that looks good. i was wondering if you had any more pics. i have a 1.8 8v that im looking to do the same thing with. i also have a college machine shop to do pretty much all the fab work in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also is that the complete list of what you had to get to do everything? hit me up at [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

K26....









I wish you luck though! I'm about to do this as well.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Luke9583)*

k26.....dont worry bout it, slightly bigger for wat i realy needed, but it performs well and doesnt lag that much......enjoy the turbo, will produce you some good power if you wish it to


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

f uck it. my k26 was free cause it was sludged up, took it home and put the pb blaster to her, now she spins like shes rollin on swiss bones. had to pay 40 bucks for my w gate to the kid who swiped it off the car first, though. for free i cant ***** one bit, cause when im fed up with the KKK im going t3/t04, glad i ordered my snake mani with a t3 flange! just made an adapter from the t3 to K26. hey ddubin1.8 im doin "your" swap right now. ill tryn send you some pics via email, ive already swapped on the aba head with my short runner, and the g60 02a tranny. gonna get turbod with low boost on the 10:1 then swapin a RV block with g60 rods/pistons for 8:1 and turn up the boost. just got my co pot bung and mandrel bends/sil. conn. from BBM yesterday. ive gotta wire up the digi 1 hopefully this weekend and then buy some gaskets and put my snail on. i can almost taste the boost.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

SWEET, hey i work in chester now!......i drive there every weekday to whelen engineering......id love to take a look at your car!......id say you can look at mine, but for 500 bucks its not much of a looker


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

wat is everyone getting for mileage anyways?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

nasty, horrbile, disgusting.
450-500 km/ tank


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

im running g60 inj. in my n/a 1.8 and with the 02a my milage def. went down a little. esp. if i leave the car at idle for a while. i never fill up all the way though. its not what it used to be. f uck it. thats what owning a modded car is all about, spending money, right?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

hahaha i guess....i see about 23 mpg......but i just fixed up a wiring problem so hopefully it wont run as rich on the bottom end


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_ esp. if i leave the car at idle for a while. i never fill up all the way though. its not what it used to be. f uck it. thats what owning a modded car is all about, spending money, right?

that is exactly the problem with modded cars, but you just gotta live with it. 
i know if i leave my car on idle.. milage go way down.. but i got no choice, esp when i "cool off" the turbo with my turbo timer.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

yeah idling for me is just running rich and smelling up my driveway


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

pics coming up soon of rice's setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

word. to bad my screennames so goddam lame. perhaps once im boosted i will be reborn on the vortex, and my name wont sound so gay. a metamorphisis of sorts.
or perhaps being boosted ill get the chance to actually slay some rice, instead of cursing as they vtec past me.


_Modified by riceslayah at 4:05 PM 6-7-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

hahahaha "vtec past me", ooo silly hondas


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hey anyone know of a stock short runner intake manifold that may have come on an audi or something?, want one but i dont want a usrt pricetag, and i dont have time to weld this summer


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

i sent you an IM about a sri mani. LMK


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

i mounted my saab 9000 blackstone FMIC in my car today. almost doesnt fit around my radiator. but its in, and its pretty big. now i gotta wire my digi1 and make oil lines and my DP. so close now. ill take some pics of the IC tomorrow when its light out. 
oh yeah, my pass. headlight wont fit in with the IC so ive gotta buy a single round setup. didnt want to but they look so good. its got a 5" round in its place right now. 


_Modified by riceslayah at 6:45 PM 6-11-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

very nice, yea its hard to find a place for the IC, its just big enough to no fit anywhere......i think im gunna try to source some FMIC stuff soon, maybe a good school project this fall........but yea if you can get some pics up of the SRI you made thatd be sweet, or maybe we can even think of something new, i know a place online sells the extrusions in foot lengths, ill get those pics up too, i just havent had a lot of time with work lately


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hey guys also another question, how many people are running the stock plugs, i switched to a step lower ngk, but i think i may try the stock heat ones and see if that fixes my rich burning


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

believe it or not, im actually using bosch platiniums, the ones with 4 legs. cuz i was having some miss fire issues with the ngk i had before, it helped when i narrowed the gap, but i changed it shortly after. 
but im actually thinking of switching plugs soon... not sure which ones to get.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

quote from Skaven from hybrid/swap forum: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress..... 

"I'm going to try the NKG BKR7E plugs... the G60 plugs don't fit the ABA head.
I'll probably just head to pep-boys or something."
i was also thinking some saab 900/9000 turbo plugs might work too. but we should figure this out.
clarksongli: pics in the mail, IC and SRI 



_Modified by riceslayah at 7:55 AM 6-13-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

alright, heres my new name. oh, clanksongli, you can also use a stock mkIV upper mani. they look pretty cool and the TB flange is on the drivers side, but still at the back of the head. send im's to this name, riceslayah is no more...


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_quote from Skaven from hybrid/swap forum: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress..... 

"I'm going to try the NKG BKR7E plugs... the G60 plugs don't fit the ABA head.
I'll probably just head to pep-boys or something."
i was also thinking some saab 900/9000 turbo plugs might work too. but we should figure this out.
clarksongli: pics in the mail, IC and SRI 

Ended up finding the plugs at Napa, in stock! $2.45 each IIRC


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

good deal! are they boost plugs?(ie. stock in anything boosted)


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_good deal! are they boost plugs?(ie. stock in anything boosted)

yes i believe they are the stock 1.8T audi plugs......
and to riceslayer......no to get the setup to fit you will need the valve cover and the lower manifold as well, but it does flow better.....and thanks for the pics of the SRI, looks good, i think for mine i will want to do it off the lower manifold so i can keep the runners as short as possible


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

thats fine, i wanted to do that too, but i didnt want to worry about the feul rail mounting holes, they kinda prohibit what will work down there.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yeah i was noticing that today when i had my spare manifold out and noticed where the rail mounted


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

find apiece of alum tube a bit bigger than your TB and we'll cut the upper back as close to the middle bolt as we can. looking at my mani now, i bet its almost the same volume as a stock mkIII upper, just relocated perfectly for the boost. prob. flows better too. 
youll loose a couple feet of boost pipe, which cant be bad.
think about it. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 8:04 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

agreed, i want to also mount the TB in the center of the plenum which will make the piping a bit different, but should feed all of the cylinders a bit better.....and i also want to go with a bigger TB......i was thinking bout the 105mm mustang TB.....but im also thinking of megasquirting my car soon, does the TPS on the stang TB work with the MS just wondering


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

you guys are talking about making your own SRI right??/
if so, could you please post up some pictures.. because im really interested in making one (im cheap).







i have lots of time on hand, so i dont mind making stuff like this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

This is what we built. I'll take some updated pics tomorrow of the actual IC piping. We installed a mk3 TDI intercooler, really nice and short piping, should be no lag. New turbo should be installed soon as well. Last one the wastegate seized and turbine disintegrated at 20PSI (that was fun...) We're working on converting the ECU right now. OBD1 motronic sucks for turbo setups.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

yes i can post the pics of rice's tonight when i get back to the house, looks a lot like the one above.....the only thing im changing is where the TB sits because with a side mounted SRI, the first runner usually starves as it creates a small pocket infront of the cylinder.....hoping to make a 105mm TB center mount SRI.....rossmachining has some sweet extrusions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

here are slayahs stuff


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

wow, very crafty. but is that plenum size equal to (or bigger) than the stock 2.0 upper manifold??
cuz the idea i have in my head is to make one similar to USRT's and that was my perception of what this manifold would be like as well.
i know this is probably a lot easier to make.. but do you notice any sort of difference in performance/


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, i was just thinking about that too. I didnt care when i made it, just wanted a better TB location for shorter boost tubes. you take it off for plugs/injectors, but the valve cover comes off w/out removing the upper. my upper/lower runners were ported as much as i felt comfortable removing, there thin walls. you can see the silicone couplers on the inlet/outlet of my IC. the turbo to IC pipe will be like 2ft and the IC to TB like 1.5-2ft. pretty direct. 
top end feels good with it but im running g60 injectors on my n/a digi2, so its kinda poopy all over. plus a single outlet ex. mani is choking the crap out of it. i think she'll breath awesome with the snake mani and a 2.5 dp. just bought my k26 gaskets, wiring digi1 this week, and making oil lines soon. i sent some bench mock-up shots to clarksongli too. my spare head on a gutless block with my turbo stuff mounted on it. i can email pics to you if you want. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:09 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

clarksongli, what abo a VR6 TB? wouldnt that flow enough? and they prob. use the same switches.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_clarksongli, what abo a VR6 TB? wouldnt that flow enough? and they prob. use the same switches.

i was thinking that, but wat diameter is a vr TB.....i really want the most flow possible, i figure do it large the first time and have room to grow on the motor if i want too.....stangs have a 105mm TB option


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

it is only an 8v. id run as much oem stuff as poss. just for ease of aquisition and general compatability. find a 2.9 euro TB. Its all personal preference though. if i had a mkIII id be looking into an aba/16vT, now that could use an 105mm option! but you could run a 16vT with a new chip and manifolds, right? maybe you should go huge then, eh?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hahaha dont get me started.....cuz i already have a 16v top end with the intake manifolds and the exhaust flange......but some time you have to stop








but yes maybe 105 is overkill and wouldnt be worth the time......wat size is the vr TB?......can i use that with my TB cable....and wat kind of TB sensor does it have


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i dont know the size. switches might be the same. cable might work, although a cables prob. only 20 bucks. dunno


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hmm, ill have to check on that.....arent vr TBs also electrically controlled?, or can i run a cable to the TB anyways


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i have never been a VR kinda guy. early corrado vrs might be cable. i dunno. started wiring my digi1 today, im gonna try to start it tomorrow after i wire the o2 sensor, if she runs, im pulling the engine/trans. out this weekend and swapping in a rabbit 8.5-1 block with new main seals, mileage unknown but i think its safer than a 10:1. 
picking up oil line fittings tomorrow too. get those made up and put on the snake/turbo, slap together a DP and big bore cat and boost will be heard, smelt and felt







. i pray to the gods the wireing works. 
oh, i need to know how to plumb the wgate/bov/mani vaccumes, clarksongli, your my man, methinks. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:02 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

An update. Converted the ECU and welding in the IC piping. New turbo installed, made sure the wastegate works on this one this time.... no turbo destruction at 20PSI anymore... The new turbo and OEM IC pushed this project well beyond the $500 barrier though :S










_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 12:33 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my car runs! the digi1 went off without a hitch. deleted the ISV and switched to a 3 wire o2 sensor from the 4 wire. looks alot better without that ISV and the harness wrapped up. slackin on the oil lines, maybe tomorrow. 
im stripping that rabbit longblock tonight/tomorrow and my seals and gaskets should be in from GAP.com tomorrow as well. just painted my audi 4k rims and put those on too. not sure about the color but there ahight. 
clarksongli, did you resrict your oil feed at all? i was gonna use brake line for it to ensure its not too large, cause the flange is big. thoughts? 
lookin good superchicken, mandrel is the cats ass.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yes i did have a oil restrictor.....but it is in the k26 oil feed port......other than that if your running a no restricted, get a inline restrictor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

will do. what about vaccume lines? there are 2 nipples on the wgate, 1 big and 1 small. then there is my bov. i think you only use 1 of the 2 nipples on that. ive got one on my in mani from my ISV thats now plugged. whats the dilly?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

alright, the rabbit block is offically bunk. cyl 2 and 3 are rusted bad. i have 3 options, run a 10:1 with double headgaskets, 10:1 witha 4.0bar FPR, or wait and get $150 for rings/bearings for my g60 rods/pistons. im thinkin im gonna run it on a 10:1 as is with 3.0bar FPR and see what happens. with only 8psi i think the worst that will happen is ring lands melting a little. ive got another 10:1 longblock to replace it with. but, by that time i should have the g60 block altogether. 
i think im gonna bolt it on and run it. i dont have any loot except to get ex.tubing and oil fittings, so f uck it.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

started installation of "kit" today. Picked up oil fittings, boost tube and dp tube. fabbed the IC-TB intlet tube today looks good. still have to weld on a bov flange. tomorrow im gonna make the oil return and feed, and hopefully bolt on the snake/snail. this things gonna look f uckin sick. this is the weekend ive been waiting for since i bought my first VW in 2004. glory be.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:16 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_will do. what about vaccume lines? there are 2 nipples on the wgate, 1 big and 1 small. then there is my bov. i think you only use 1 of the 2 nipples on that. ive got one on my in mani from my ISV thats now plugged. whats the dilly?

the large tube is the boost ref line, so that is wat will open the valve.....the top tube is where you can add a boost controller and by adding pressure on the little(top) side, you can make the wastegate open at a higher psi than the spring is rated for......but if your running just stock pressure just use the big ref line and leave the top line open and you will run the stock 8psi with the spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

so the large tube goes to he intake manifold?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yup!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

got things mocked up and tacked today. oil return half way done. i just ran the wgate dump tube straight down so it coughs out after the oil pan onto the street. might be loud







just need to cut the rest of the DP pieces and bend up the oil feed line and weld everything and i should be boosting.


----------



## lawson4323 (Nov 13, 2005)

Do I really need the coolent line? I hear that I don't have to have any coolent running threw the turbo that all i have to do is let the car idle for 2min before shuting it off


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im curious of this as well. im not gonna run coolant lines in the beginning, unless i get alot of stuff done quickly. i might try to fab something up off the coolant tube on the drivers side of the aba head, think its an overflow line to the resiv. in mkIII's. ill use that to feed and tap a heater core for return, or vise-verse. i wish i could post pics, ive ot some of the progress. although finished shots will be nicer. i hope a stock digi1 chip will handle 8psi on a 10:1 block. im thinking lots of octane booster. clarksongli, you should find out if the Chester airport will sell us 110 or 114 or whatever those planes run. sh it would run good, methinks.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yea they run low led 110 at chester, i actually am friends with the whelens who own where i work and the chester airport!........ill ask, when i got 110 LL before it was about 5 bucks a gallon........as for the coolant lines, they are not necessary, but a great idea......it provides a much more even cooling and heating of the turbo....i personally had to take mine off for the time being because they blew coming home(used crap line).......but you can tap right off of the heater core lines that run there!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

fired her up today. seems like everthing is kosher so far, im a little sceptical about it being feuled enough though. 
i was supposed to go get a alignment tomorrow but i think im gonna take that money and buy a 4.0bar FPR to ensure im running rich. i need to pick up those 1.8T sparkplugs as well. 
im finishing the DP tomorrow, cant wait to hear whats going on, open DP is f uckin loud! I want to hear what the open gate sounds like dumping to the street, and i wanna hear that type-S swish. i cant believe how plug-n-play this whole thing was. wired stock g60 digi1, slapped on an aba head, bolted on a turbo and fabbed a few pipes/lines. not as hard as everyone said it would be. 
i think im highly infected with turbo fever. People should probly stay away from me and my car now or they might catch it too. highly contagious it the later stages. 
ill send some pics your way clarksongli.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

car pulls pretty good. i put some oct. boost in. breaks up at like 5000rpm. need an 4.0barFPR and a little co pot adj. and i think itll be cool. ran the open DP for the test ride. the K26 is so noisey! greddy type S sounds swishilly awesome. gotta finish my DP so i can hear that gate open. very sweet. snotty.










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:28 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hahaha yea the k26 is a bit louded than say a k03.....well cuz its larger......but i love the spool, just enough to notice


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*









damnit.. is anyone else having trouble with the k26, or is it just me.. the damn thing burns oil every now and then... it doesnt dump into the exhuast.. but it smokes at the center section. dont get me wrong, its not smoking like a cigarette.. but streams of it come out... 
does this happen to anyone else????


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

ive only run mine for 20 mins, nut it was smokin pretty good. i think my oil fittings need tightning though. 
i hope the block holds up on the 10:1 for a couple weeks. with the 4.0bar FPR and octane booster im think itll be fine. gotta do somthing about the top end. need a chip. so many things to buy, so little loot.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Drove mine tonight. All I can say is holy ****. Intercooler and ECU conversion made a HUGE difference. Totally different car now. Pictures soon.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah i hope my studdering at 5000rpm is more so feul than timing.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

You guys kick ass!!!
i feel as though if i should go and buy a MKII 1.8 8V..
Thanks for the inspiration!!!!


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (rono1)*

We've got a Corrado G60 -> xlfow head/turbo setup we're just finishing for a customer. Slightly more than $500 (lots more :lol: ), but same fabrication and methods as my jetta. Both cars are expected to push over 190whp to the rollers. From the butt-dyno I figure I'm pushing that at 8PSI right now!!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

yeah, 500 bucks can go a long way, i just have zero time now with my job and watnot....im supposed to be making DPs right now, but just dont have time to clear out a spot to start welding.....but yes get a 8v, good gas mileage and still some punch......just drove to boston and in boston then back, got 34mpg......so im glad that my crap mpg was just cuz i like picking hondas off in my town driving


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

by any and all means, get a mkII, even mkIIIs arent bad, heavier though. but then you dont have to swap a head on. 
got my oil return and boost tubes TIGed/painted today. painted my valve cover as well. shes starting to look pretty sexy. my FPR should arrive tomorrow as well as my DP which is getting TIGed up. I gotta start practicing with my TIG machine, so much harder than MIG, but if i can start welding aluminium ill be phyched. 
i think im gonna have DP cracking issues, no flex joint. but im outta cash. more "upgrades" for the futre i suppose.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Update. Buddy took my car out for some tuning while I was at work. Ended up taking on 2 streetbikes one he knew was a yam 600, other sounded like a zr-1, they didnt catch up until 200kph. (124mph~) They were very suprised. Woot.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im not sure i believe that but, fu ck yeah. he must have caught them off gaurd. my **** comes today. iwas pokin around the g60 thread and i think my studdering is ign. timing. im gonna try some stuff tonight and see if i can get this thing to pull to redline.
in the words of rod stewart, "tonights the night"


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

got everything bolted on today. i went alot faster with the open DP. my 8v cat is chokin it pretty hard. still needs to be tuned but for the most part pulls hard from 3500/4000-6200rpms. needs a 2.5 exhaust. and my snail is leaking oil around the exhaust housing seam. but i cant expect much from a 1986 turbo with prob. 250000plus miles. anybody know where to get a rebuild kit, or someone who rebuilds fairly cheap? clarksongli, didnt you get yours rebuilt?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Some more pics. Now I have to make it pretty before the big shows.


































_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 7:59 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good superchicken, get those tubes painted and itll look real nice.
gotta figure out whats wrong with the digi1. 2nd gear pulls great to 6 but in third gear at like 4500-5000rpm under even part throttle, my coolant light starts falshing then the car starts loosing power, not the engine but the elec. starts cutting. i dont think i have any loose connections. strange.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

the terrible studdering was my alt. wire shorting on my relocated rad. shroud. re routed it and no more crappieness. fuc ked with the timing sommore and she pulls good all the way to rev limiter. feels so cool to be swept forward by the boost. 
my k26, on the other hand, is not liking life. i think its stock from 1986. and its leaking oil from around the ex housing seal to the center of the turbos oil/bushing housing. plus you should see the nasty smoke at idle. the 4.0bar dumps feul. but thats what i need.
oh on another note, upon starting my car this morning to let it warm up, my oil filter seal popped on the pass. side and sprayed 1/3-1/2 qrt. of oil all over my belts, boost tubes and air filter. i took off the filter and cleaned it off and put it back on, seemed cool for a while. then it happened again, car cold for a couple hours. fired it up and POP!, almost same spot. so i put on a new filter, forget what brand(its metallic blue) to replace the WIX. hope tomorrow morning goes better than this morning,, and evening. we'll see.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

wow thats weird, why is your oil pressure so high there, do you have a pressure gauge that you can measure it, shouldnt be higher than 4bar on idle


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re:*

Almost got mine finished... Yesterday I pulled the oil pan and welded a pipe on there for the return... changed the oil and such. Today I went to the steel supply place and bought some 1/4 inch thick steel for fabrication of the flange for the k26. I figure 2.5 inch is about the biggest pipe I can stick on the k26 before you get interference with the studs... So... 2.5 it is!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (16VJohn)*

yup, the 2.5DP was stock with the k26 on an audi 5k, and even with a 2.5inch on the flange, welds have to be clean and level for the nuts to fit in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (clarksongli)*

Weird, cause the audi 5k k26 I got the downpipe was smaller than 2.5... 2.1 inch to be exact... I guess the pipe may have been 2.5, but the opening on the flange was smaller than that... Mabey I am not understanding what you are saying.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (16VJohn)*

may have been a differnt DP, as there was a split manifold one where the manifold was 2 pieces.....my DP was 2.5inch pipe and a weirdo dent to fit a stud.....but i got rid of the dent by cutting right at the flange


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (clarksongli)*

so im hearing no one likes the atp pan???, seems like a lot of the atp "fit" stuff, doesnt actually fit, or is of good qaulity http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
build your own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my filter seal keeps popping. im gonna buy a mann filter. building the 1.8L g60 rod/piston motor now. gotta fix this oil prob.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

are they fram seals?.....how tight are you tightening the filter


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_so im hearing no one likes the atp pan???, seems like a lot of the atp "fit" stuff, doesnt actually fit, or is of good qaulity http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
build your own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well.... It took me about an hour to pull my oil pan, weld it, seal it with gasket silicone and put it back on. Only cost me about 5 bucks. I guess if you don't want to do it yourself you coudl buy a pre tapped one, but it's so easy to do yourself. Oil pans for our cars are like 25 bucks if you go to the right place, so I didnt worry about screwing up my pan.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

no the first one that popped was a WIX then some other **** brand. i ordered 3 g60 MANN filters so hopefully that'll help, along with the 8:1 CR


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yeah mann's is good.....but im wondering how much pressure you got there, it shouldnt be high enough to flow through a gasket.....do you have a gauge?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i was on the 8v forum and somebody else had this problem. i geuss its a pressure switch in the oil pump, solution: new oil pump. 
im using the oil pump that was in the block im rebuilding, had 110K miles on it. im broke for now so it'll have to work. its not that hard to change in the car, so fu ck it. 
i just installed the 3 oem volvo 240 turbo gauges; turbo(no psi just a bar), oil press.( in bars), and voltometer. ive gotta go get the presser sender off the 240 soon, then i can watch a gauge as the seal blows!








im installing a freshly painted subframe, front mount beam, mkII jetta swaybar, and im sand blasting my bumper and rad./IC bracket tomorrow to paint. ive gotta wash out all the oil from my engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and im painting it all "machinery grey" (spray can). 
my new block is all DOT saftey blue, and all the accessories will be pewter grey, like my boost tubes







. 
my 17 year old car is gonna look brand-spankin-new under the hood, and beat on the outside. hell yeah










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:41 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

YAY for sleepers!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i wish i had time to go and pull the motor and repaint everything.....i would love a clean bay....are any of you guys running coolant lines?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

no coolant lines here. just oil.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im leakin oil out the coolant return port, so i capped it and that would be no to coolant. but once its rebuilt i will be.
just waiting on my ARP rod bolts and oil pump, coming thurs. then look out.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

youre leaking oil out of the coolant jackets?? hmm... is your turbo smoking then??


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

fu ck yeah its smokin. it seems to be "swetting"(spl) oil from around the exhaust housing and mid section(bushing housing). it only smoks a little when i come to a stop and open the hood. i dont think its burning too much oil, yet. 
yo clarksongli, did you get your snail rebuilt at erikson ind.? i geuss they are on the left before the train overpass after stop&shop on that little street to 95. im gonna stop in and see if they will build mine, or sell me a kit to do it myself. 
goddamn, theres som much more stuff i need to buy. i need my mkIII brakes to stop this banshee, and i want a short throw so bad. im kinda diggin the B&M ss from BBM. all billit stylee. 
more money, more money. i cant wait to start shellin out for my 16vABAt. 8 more valves to pay for, horray.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

there are times where my k26 smokes from around the mid section as well. only its towards the compressor/intake side... it doenst do it often... nor does it leak... but there are just some smoke coming from it randomly.
btw, i bought a k26 rebuilt kit off ebay and i did mine. the most pita thing to remove were the snap rings...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i couldnt find any K26 kis, only k24 and other smaller ones. how much was yours?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

really? you cant find any k26 kit/ i got mind for about 100 usd i think...
btw when you turn off your car, does the k26 make a squeaking sound?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

i was very lucky apparently, i got mine rebuilt from mdturborocco with about 35k on the rebuild, so my turbo runs well, no squeeling or smoking, i am not running coolant right now, but i plan on it once i can finish my T's, so i can hook into my heater hosing
as for erikson ind, i dont know where that is, are you thinking of kiwi engineering?, is it a garage or a actual engineering firm place


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

no, i geuss its not w/ kiwi. they work on saabs alot i think.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

is erkison in the industrial park?


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Damn that is a sweet setup for only $500. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

well, rebuild is gonna be $500. shi tty. im gonna ask them if they can get me a kit so i can DIY, cause i mu\ight as well find the extra $100 and buy a t3/t04 for $600. i dunno.
g-boi: no squeaky sound. my snail was unturnable by hand only wench when i pulled it off the 5K. i took it home and me and my buddy, PB blaster, went at it for 15-20min then she spun really good with the air compressor spoolin it. but i soaked it with PB blaster for like a month before install. its not leaking badly, just sweatting a little. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:48 PM 7-20-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

look around for a better k26 from a yard, try chris semple at force5auto.com, that is where i got my 5lug swap, good guy and can help you out, the expensive/selling parts are usually kept inside


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

chris said he does have the 5k stuff in stock.....so i would hit him up, good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

swapped my plugs today with some 1.8t ones. car runs a lot better, nice pull when the boost kicks in even with just 5.67psi








my HG is bad, and im waiting for my electric dump... hopefully, my car will be running a lot better soon.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

Couple more pics, almost ready for the show season...


















_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 7:58 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

wow thats a super clean looking k26 setup.....how much we talkin there?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

It's actually a T3 setup...
And as far as $ goes.... I don't think I could afford to purchase it if I didn't do a good chunk of the work myself.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

i think this thread has shown that a decent reliable set up can be had for almost a fraction of the cost of those brand name "kits". although we're using "2nd hand" parts, it can be just as efficient as new parts. just like _Superchicken _ said, almost all of us here are some what mechanically inclined (speaking on my behalf) that cuts down the cost of labor by A LOT. 
i mean, i've had my fair share of turbo problems.. but in the end, i think the experience is worth the money, and the problems. 







to us!


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I haven't used a single major part on my car that isn't OEM in building this setup (aside from the steel piping and the silicone, of course).
Only exception is the TT camshaft and the TT digi distributor bushing, no way around that.
Here's a list of the parts:
Garrett T3 .42 + manifold + oil pan from 1.6TD, stock wastegate at 10psi
russel oil feed line + modified AN fitting
OEM oil return
VW MK3 TDI intercooler + brackets + plastic piping + scoop
digifant-1 engine management
VR6 4bar FPR (chinese one)
stock ABA injectors
OEM VW n710 DV
custom JSP TIG-Welded short runner intake manifold retaining ABA TB
custom JSP throttle switch bracket for digi-switches
ABA ISV
TT OEM regrind 268/260 camshaft
digifant coil, distributor with TT bushing
2.5" turbo-back exhaust, flowmaster 60 muffler.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

hows the TT camshaft??
i thought of getting a 260 cam as well...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i got pulled over yesterday for "excessive fumes" coming out of my car. the turbo is stinky. just a warning, but it requires inspection in the next 20 days. fu ckin sucks.
ive got my new block in. looks good. 8:1 CR isnt as doggish as i thought it would be. that might have to do with my DP mods though. i took a spare cat and beat all the sh it out of it and cut/welded 3" flex hose to the inlet and 2.5" out. so my DP is 2.5"-3"-hollow cat- 2.5"- TT 2.25"to the tail pipe. spools at 25-3000rpm now instead of 35-4000rpm. sickness. 
only 150 miles on the block so no pulls past 3500 yet, but pulls hard up to. im pleased.
ive got pics but no means, anybody wanna host for me? my home computers broke. sucks.
im gonna check out that dude right now. thanks.












_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 4:15 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

damn.. sounds like you got some cop troubles.. lol. well that gives you an excuse to fix up all your problems, just think of it that way. 
as for your exhuast.. i think if you went 2.5" cat back.. you might have even more gains. 
for myself, i wasnt sure how loud it would be if i went 2.5" all the way. so i got myself an electric cut out form QTP, 2.5". so it will be 2.5" dp and cat + cut out -> stock exhuast. so if i want to open it up, push of a button wil give me open dump!








i just need to get off my lazy ass and make a 2.5"dp


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

Looks like I'll be putting in a new bottom end as well. Apparently 10PSI and 300,000km is a bit much for an ABA block.







Lots of oil in the pipes and the car has trouble idling. Good thing we have a spare PG block sitting around. Can you say 18PSI?








edit april 5,2007: this was premature judgement, turned out to be a bad PCV lol!


_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 4:28 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yes, i think its a good idea for everyone to get on 8:1 CR as soon as poss. lets see some real numbers from the meanist breed of 8v. once i straighten out the fumes/smoke im gonna head to a dyno.
it is an "excuse" but i already had an excuse, an excuse not to fix stuff. im broke. my buddy lent me $250 to build my block, and i owe my bro like $200 too, for undisclosed reasons. 
next things on the to do list:
newer snail
ABA 10" front brakes w/ EBC greenstuff
sns chip/440's/MBC
borla 3" muffler
diamond racing 15"-8" rims w/ falkens
custom widebody to fit 15/8's in mkI stylee
B&M short shift
i better start hustlin.
anybody wanna post a pic of a supercool 8vT?


----------



## cabspeed (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

First off that is THE cleanest turbo set up I think I have ever seen!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stock throttle body-is it just flipped upside down? and did you have to do anything to make it work smoothly (cable, wire and hose wise)


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (cabspeed)*

It's an ABA throttle body upside down. Removed the TPS and replaced it with microswitches. Reused the ABA throttle cable.
Turns out the bottom end is fine, oil was from something else. Still having major driveability issues once the car warms up though. I'm starting to think the cam + not having an idle air screw really mess things up.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

well, my 8:1 block is knock, knock, knockin.
i slapped the pistons in an RV block with a hone. with the g60 rods of course. i didnt measure/ clearance ANYTHING. i was hoping it would be straight. unless bad lifters tick really loudly, i think its bunk. at least it looks real good though, huh?
does anybody know how bad a knock is to an engine? LMK. like for multiple causes. thanks


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Looks like the source of the issues was the TT camshaft. Not sure if it was because of the stock software, the smaller injectors, or what. I'll hold onto it and maybe put it back in once I've figured out wtf is going on. Running a stock AEG cam for now, driveability is pretty good. Need to go up to 24lb injectors, it's leaning out fierce.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i think its the valve lifters, its still tickin but seems to be ok. im gonna check them when i get a moment.
my car is boostin hard. i dunno if my gate is working right. i dont have a boost gauge that measures psi, only a volvo black/yellow/red gauge, and this one is maxed out. needles hitting the stop peg. im blowing off boost tubes cause its so damn hot out. 
gotta get that loot. more and more it seems.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

you can get a vdo boost/vacuum gauge from egauges.com for 30 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sweet tip. ill add that to my list of stuff, after i fix everything.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yea im gunna get one soon too, atleast for that price!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

rear ended a kid from madison today in east haddam. my golf is hurtin. might swap everything into my black jetta. i need a new IC though







im fuc kin pissed.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

eww sh it man, did it total your car?, wat kind of car was the kid driving?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

he was driving a 2003 civic coupe.








and i drove right into the back of him








but it was his fathers whos on vacation. he said he was glad he wasnt in his "done up" integra, while i was saddened that he wasnt.








anyhow im gonna keep it all in the golf. im gonna get the drivers frame rail pulled back and replace the drives fender, hood, rad/rad support, new smoked singlerounds, intercooler, and tierod ends. 
everything else is fine except my rad fan smashed into my disrbutr, and my IC to TB tube got pinched when it tore thru the sil. coupler. 
im glad my Intake mani and coilovers were spared. 
i feel like a fool. i was lookin down and then all of a sudden i started spinning around after the CRUNCH noise, didnt even touch the brakes. i hope the gods are gentle on my insurance increase. total bummer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 4:53 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

got pinched on my un-reg./un-insrd KZ550 tonight. now i have a PTA for sept.6 and a ticket for following too close for the crash on saturday. its turning out to be a fun week.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

youre not the only one, i hit a bump on the road today.. hit my damn oil pan.. im so glad its not cracked or busted wide open. i pulled over to the side and looked, a few drops on the bottom of the pan. but my car has always leaked oil even prior to this. 
sigh of relief, but then i looked again.. i saw drip marks on the ground. i was like WTF, so i drove home.. i was like 2km away. no oil light or anything. i got home, jacked up my car.. went uder to inspect the damage. 
right when i looked up, a freaking drip of hot oil dropped onto my eye...







luckily, it didnt drip right in the middle of it. anyways, i saw some oil dripping, i took a rag cleaned it, more started to leak out. by that time, i was already f-ing pissed. but after i cleaned it again.. nothing.. everything just stopped... no more leaking or anything..
this happened at 5 today... and since then, ive been checking periodically to see my it took a 'piss' or not. but so far, nothing. 
i even started her up and reved it to see if it happens during a running engine... but nothing.
i guess i got lucky nothing major happened except a small scrape mark. hope thats the end of my problems... enough as it is for today.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

just a quick question for you 3 guys that are doing these Junkyard $500 8vt's:
how much over 500$ has it cost you, or what are your grand totals so far?


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

here is my under 500 turbo car, i never got to put it on the dyno before i sold it, ran 6-8psi on a stock 1.8l. it was fun
i bought everything from ebay, atp manifold and downpipe, t3 40trim, stock intercooler off my 01 1.8t, and piping from muffler shop, all welded by me


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*

Dyno'ed the car today.








Costs, I'm not sure where I'm at now. It kinda spiraled out of control once the first turbo blew and I added the IC. Still under $2000CDN though with some heavy sponsorship...

_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 2:29 PM 8-10-2006_


_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 2:30 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

got a seat belt ticket last night. what a week.
all i can do is list some stuff i bought:
xflow head, 3 angle valve job, & TT springs- $400
g60 rods pistons w/ new bearings/rings/block gaskets- $250
g60 02a swap(complete)- $750
VR6 clutch kit - $200
audi 5K k26 w/ gate- $40
greddy type s- $100
boostfactory snake mani- $525
digi1 ecu/harness/inj. - $200
intake mani, boost tubes, DP custom made.($25 per mandrel elbow used 4 total)
random stuff(gaskets,pumps, ex.pipe, sil. couplers, etc)- $600
patec holeshots- $750
total= $3900 ish
not exactly a $500 junkyard car. spent alot of loot on some things, none on others. 



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:27 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Just ordered 8:1 ross pistons. 20PSI coming soon... guess I gotta build a tranny budget...


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

i just bought a autotech 260 cam, im re-making my dp. 2.5" electric dump!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_got a seat belt ticket last night. what a week.
all i can do is list some stuff i bought:
xflow head, 3 angle valve job, & TT springs- $400
g60 rods pistons w/ new bearings/rings/block gaskets- $250
g60 02a swap(complete)- $750
VR6 clutch kit - $200
audi 5K k26 w/ gate- $40
greddy type s- $100
boostfactory snake mani- $525
digi1 ecu/harness/inj. - $200
intake mani, boost tubes, DP custom made.($25 per mandrel elbow used 4 total)
random stuff(gaskets,pumps, ex.pipe, sil. couplers, etc)- $600
patec holeshots- $750
total= $3900 ish
not exactly a $500 junkyard car. spent alot of loot on some things, none on others. 
_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:27 PM 8-11-2006_








just as i thought. It may appear to be a 500$ project in the beginnign, but once that boost hits, your money starts to dissapear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_







just as i thought. It may appear to be a 500$ project in the beginnign, but once that boost hits, your money starts to dissapear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true, 500 bucks gets you a turbo setup, but we all cant stop haha. 500 bucks did get me a true turbo setup, but once that happened you just have to keep going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

true true. i feel like a fu kin junkie or somthing. this is pretty much all i think about and besides food and grass, all i spend my money on. but god damn, doubling the hp output from your car, by yourself with your own two hands, feels pretty good. its a "high" in its self.
i was riding my bike today and granted its 25yrs old, i think my golf, turbo'ed and only reving to 5000rpm is scarier than my bike that starts redline at 9000rpm. the bike used to scare me alot, power came up quick, but my car tears ass with boost. i should buy a boost gauge and make sure im not at like 15psi. i cant wait to get her back on the road and broken in. 6500rpm must be nuts.
It is a very expensive habit but at least you have something to show for it. 
as long as you dont drive into things.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 3:13 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

haha i have had my share of problems.....and id agree with the expensive part. Since i turboed ive had problems with my oil return. And now my thermoswitch, but that was cuz i was an idiot and ran straight water, which just busted it up. Now i njust need to get more fuel at the top end and i wont be so scared to take it up


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

clarkson, whats wrong with your oil return??
get C2!!! cant go wrong. i took my car up to like 5g today. felt good... never heard my dv make that sound before!!







this is on conservative boost. 0.71hkpa ~ 7-8psi??? 
cant wait till i fix my headgasket, install my 260 cam, and 2.5" open dump dp


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

well i didnt buy any of my hardware so my return pipe is something i made. The pipe itself doesnt leak, but the olive that i have on the pipe doesnt hold that well, so its one more thing to fix


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

just finished install my 2.5" downpipe, i didnt make it too well.. its very close to the heater core hoses..
i put some turbo wrap around the heater core hoses... the thermal wraps are touching the downpipe and the heat is burning up some of the material...







what to do.. i dont want to take out the dp and adjust it..


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

yea it is gunna hit the hoses no matter wat you do, with mandrel bends, a 2.5 inch cannot make any tighter of a turn. What i did was i made mine out of metal. either that or people do flexible silicone, which is much better under heat, that way you can run the silicone all the way around if you wanted to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

well, the thermal stuff burning isnt really an issue for me.. just the fact that it smokes bothers me. i guess im sort of an perfectionist.. but i might even put some of the thermal wrap on the downpipe itself to help out wiht the heat.. hope that will solve the problem!

but the silicone you spoke of.. you got a link to it or something? i didnt know silicone can with stand the extreme exhast temp...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

well silicone cannot withstand straight up exhaust, but it can withstand the radiant heat of the DP......i wrapped my DP with exhaust wrap and it works well, but i wanna go with silicone tubing too so im safe, it just doesnt warp or melt like rubber does at such a low temperature, its good up to a good temp


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

order parts to fix the turbo golf today. hopefully in a week or so she'll be back with a vengance. picking up a big IC monday. cores 3"/24"/10". super cool. just gotta fix the damn ticking.
then i can either source a syncro drivetrain, or build my next engine, 2.0L16vT. who needs 6 cyl. for 400hp anyway?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i have always wanted to do a syncro on my car, that would be bad ass


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

to say the least.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hahaha, its just a lot of down time and a lot of modifications that i would have to explain to the emissions people when i bring my car in, which would just piss everyone off


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

what do you mean? as long as you have a cat and it passes, drivetrain has nothing to do with emissions. 
ideally i would love to have a syncro train installed by late NOV. early Dec., cause 4wd is the only way id feel safe in the snow with my car the way it is. 
realisticly id better get my jetta running so i dont kill my car completly once the flurrys fall.
so much to do. hopefully my new job and a steady paycheck will aid in these wishes.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

This winter is going to blow the "budget" concept to smithereens I think.
Forged pistons, ARP hardware, new bottom end, new ported head, HD valve springs, lightened flywheel, HD clutch, going to try that TT cam again, oh yeah, and 20psi of boost....

Who makes some strong 020 trannies? I need to rebuild my DFQ sooner than later, I'm amazed it's holding up to 240wtq so far!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_what do you mean? as long as you have a cat and it passes, drivetrain has nothing to do with emissions. 
ideally i would love to have a syncro train installed by late NOV. early Dec., cause 4wd is the only way id feel safe in the snow with my car the way it is. 
realisticly id better get my jetta running so i dont kill my car completly once the flurrys fall.
so much to do. hopefully my new job and a steady paycheck will aid in these wishes.


haha no i mean in CT they still sniff the pipe underload, which means they bring the cars up onto rollers for the obd1......if i had awd i would have to keep telling and arguing that its awd not fwd


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

good call. i failed to think of that.
superchicken, ive heard that kraftwerks builds some very good 020's. as far as i know they dont have a website. try a search to find a phone number. they are out of California now, used to be in Kentucky i think. sniff around a little, shouldn't be too hard to find the number.
id go 02a/02j though. i think a built kwerks 020 with hardned gears and no LSD is like $13-1400. i got my 02a swap for $750 with starter and axles. swap only takes a day or two. i was pleased.
those numbers in your sig. look good. are you chipped or running a stock g60 program?




_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 4:14 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

well fellas, i think the time has come for me.
i dont think there will be boost for me and my car in the near future... why? car's compression is toasted, and the head needs work! 
normally, if i had a beater, then i would keep this as my project car. but i dont... so i believe there will be a part out in the near future. and the sad thing is, i just put the 2.5" dp on with an electric exhuast valve for a direct dump.







and i still got my spec stage 2 clutch for the o2o AND my 260 cam......
spent way too much, school is coming... and i dont have the $, energy, time and resrouces to be always tinkering and etc etc.







boost was fun.. i like spinning tires in 2nd gear!
for anyone whos interested... IM me for my set up. i'd like to sell as a whole.. but if it comes down to it.. i'll part it.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah im glad i didnt buy a spec for my 020. wouldve been a huge waste. 
sucks man. do what you gotta, but i hope that the snail left a good impression on you, so youll get it back together one day.
i know its a headache, but boost is a very thrilling rush to get hooked on, i think.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

o god boost is addictive, i love rolling on the throttle and just letting that power come in, especially with the noise of the k26 and open dump


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

tie rods/ lifters came in today. so in a day or two hopefully she'll be off to the body shop. 
IC paid for. it should flow much better but im not looking forward to the extra 2-3 ft of charge piping. oh well. at least i can use this one on my 16vT too. next year will be sweet.
i cant wait to drive it again. ive been jonesin pretty bad, and my moms saturn just aint cutting it. 
i hope these mkIV lifters cure the tick.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I've been following this thread for a while now and thought that it was maybe time to make a post. I picked up a lot of my parts pretty dirt cheap but I have no idea how much money in total I have spent since I am building a whole car not just turboing something that I already had. I am getting close to wiring and firing up the motor but I still have some things to sort out : oil feed fitting/restrictor in the top of the oil filter flange, oil feed line, oil return line is too shorton the 2.0L ABA block and now that the turbo is already all bolted into place I get this crazy idea that I should have checked/rebuilt/lubricated the wastegate. Here's some pics of my set-up:


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Don't worry about an oil restrictor if that's the VW T3 off the 1.6/1.9TD....
Apparently there already is one as I am running the same turbo unrestricted and haven't had any leaking problems.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_good call. i failed to think of that.
those numbers in your sig. look good. are you chipped or running a stock g60 program?



Stock G60 ECU, used a ball/spring type boost controller to get those numbers.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

and this is on a 10:1 CR right? i dont know what my gate spring is reg. boost at, but when i had my setup on the stock 10:1 1.8L, for the first day it was real, real quick. 
i did a pull from dead stop and at like 5000rpm it broke loose in first, slammed 2nd and was torque steer up to 5500 then caught for the last 1000rpm, grabbed 3rd and burned till 4500. crazy power, at least it felt like. stock digi1 ecu, stock g60 inj. , but a audi 1.8T 4.0bar FPR cause i was scared of running lean with the 10:1. sh it was cookin. but power seemed to decrease over the next few days. block had 178000miles. i'll never forget that. awesome. 
anyhow ive always wonder what it was putting down for power. granted the car was a dog with the digi2 and crappie single outlet mani was chokin the piss out of it, so another 70 horse prob. surprised me.
ive only reved my new block to 5000rpm cause its only got 350miles on it, and it feels nuts, but no traction loss. but now that i think about it i was only doing 3rd and 4th gear pulls, no launches. well see how she does once i get some more miles on the clock.
i really should invest in a boost gauge too. im running a volvo 240T gauge, no psi marks. i dunno what they run for stock psi, but at 4500 the needle hits the stop at the end of the red zone. seems like too much. i was blowing the stock audi 5K rubber 180* off my charge pipe in the 95+deg. heat. seemed excessive. but who knows. maybe the volvos only run 6-7psi.
hell yeah, page 8.










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 4:32 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_and this is on a 10:1 CR right?


God No. Probably about 8:1 CR.... 2 gaskets + another metal spacer...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

really? okay, ready for a barrage of questions? i hope so.
stock head or ported?
what kinda ex. mani?
dp/exhaust size?
open dump tube or routed into dp?
aba injectors or g60?
stock cam, right?
i think thats all for now. the reason i ask is to try to estimate what im putting down right now. ive got an equal length mani, 2.5"dp-3"-gutted cat-2.5"exit-2.25" over axle w/ a beat as s dynomax. i ported/polished my head (obd1) a decent amount, matched to the gaskets. header and intake mani's were gasket matched to head ports. open 1.5" dump tube about 2 ft. long. g60 injectors with a 260 cam, i think. g60 rods/pistons so 8:1cr as well. i gotta get a boost gauge and get to a dyno. im very curious to what im putting down.
props on the numbers again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i knew the 8v's were good for something.










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 11:53 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Don't worry about an oil restrictor if that's the VW T3 off the 1.6/1.9TD....
Apparently there already is one as I am running the same turbo unrestricted and haven't had any leaking problems. 

I am using a K24. You've had no issues with NOT an oil restrictor? Good to know, thanks.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

there are internal restrictors on the k24 and k26 turbos.....its obvious to the plain eye if you look in the oil inlet.....so no need for that extra 5 buck piece of hardware!


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

they have internal restrictors?!
are you serious? cuz i was told something else. and i got a restrictor from 034 for like 10 bucks..
either way, its good to know you have a restrictor.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif YAY !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For internal oil restrictors!


_Modified by Shawn B at 4:31 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_really? okay, ready for a barrage of questions? i hope so.
stock head or ported?
what kinda ex. mani?
dp/exhaust size?
open dump tube or routed into dp?
aba injectors or g60?
stock cam, right?
i think thats all for now. the reason i ask is to try to estimate what im putting down right now. ive got an equal length mani, 2.5"dp-3"-gutted cat-2.5"exit-2.25" over axle w/ a beat as s dynomax. i ported/polished my head (obd1) a decent amount, matched to the gaskets. header and intake mani's were gasket matched to head ports. open 1.5" dump tube about 2 ft. long. g60 injectors with a 260 cam, i think. g60 rods/pistons so 8:1cr as well. i gotta get a boost gauge and get to a dyno. im very curious to what im putting down.
props on the numbers again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i knew the 8v's were good for something.









_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 11:53 PM 8-29-2006_

Stock ABA head.
1.6TD exhaust mani
Stock "toiletbowl" output into 2.5" downpipe, routed back to 2.5" full exhaust. (no cat)
g60 Accel 24lb injectors, 3Bar FPR
AEG mk4 2L cam
What's your quarter mile times or 0-60 times?


----------



## TysGTi (Jul 25, 2005)

hey clarksongli, let me guess... do you go to clarkson? I just graduated from there last year, gotta love the machine shop and welders they got up there.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry superchicken, i dont have any idea.
i havent reved it past 5000rpm yet and i have been staying out of boost in 1st and 2nd gear. i know my 60-110mph time is prob. like 4-5 seconds. but thats just an estimate.
got my tie rods and lifters installed today, next i gotta get my framerail pulled back and do some minor body work, new fenders and hood w/ custom hood scoop







. 
waiting for my new FMIC to arrive then ill have to fab up the charge pipes. hopefully it'll be tearin by sometime next week. 
once she gets 600 or 700 miles on the odom. ill start giving her some higher rpms and try to get some 0-60 and 1320 times for you. send me an email address and ill mail you some pics of what it looked like before the crunch. 
oh, clarksongli, i ordered a VDO boost gauge today from egauges.com. shipping was $8-9 so its more like $40 but thats still cheap, and will look at home with the other VDO's. thanks for the tip.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

haha yea no problem, didnt realize there was shipping, lame haha
tyegti, yea i go to clarkson U......we just got a new tig power supply down at the auto garage so i dont have to ride my ass up to highbay to get a tig


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Hey peeps.... I have been following this thread for a long time, and I am finally ready to start boosting.... You can call it the ultimate rice boy mod, but I have been driving the car around with the turbo installed, but not boosted.... the turbo is LOUD as hell. I just wanted to make sure everything was going to work as far as oil lines, clearance with the firewall, the exhaust plumbing, etc... Normally it would have just sat in my garage, but this thing is my daily.... so I had to drive it with a turbo boosting into nothing. Anyway, it's been about a 50 days since the turbo was on... no oil leaks, and the turbo still sounds very healthy.
Today I took the studs out and replaced them with some grade 10 short bolts... now I can use all 4 bolts with no downpipe clearance issues.
Reason I am making a post is because I was wondering if anybody really knew what the stock audi wastegate is set at??? I've heard everything from 5-12psi... I was hoping for around 5psi for tuning purposes.
Second question... The audi I got all the parts off of, had a pretty large intercooler on it.... It looked like I could make it fit in front of the rad if I took my useless condensor out first.... I was wondering if anybody had any experience with the oem audi IC. I really like the shape and the configuration of the inlet and outlet on the IC. It was only 10 bucks so I figured what the hell.
Third question... any reccomendations on chips??? For now I want to run stock audi wastgate boost (hoping for 6psi)... My ECU is obd1 in my 94 jetta.
Last question... What do you think about using a rising rate FMU? I found several on Summit and Jegs that I could use... Any ideas on the bars I should run with the FMU???
$ spent so far:
k26 Turbo / WG / Manifold: $65
Audi IC: $10
Various bits from the audi About $5:
Downpipe
interesting wad of vacuum lines
Boost pipes
Heliarc Nickel Welding Job: $45
2.5 Inch Turbo>Downpipe flange at the local steel workshop: $20
2.5in Downpipe fabrication: $25
Various hardware for oil feed and return: $12
The total comes to about $180 bucks.... But there are still a few things I am going to have to do, which will probably bring me close to the $500 mark.
Finish the exhuast (2.5in cat, muffler (or not?), etc.)
4.0bar FRP (might get a rising rate FMU?)
IC plumbing... should be easy with these audi pipes, a hacksaw and some big coolant hoses.
An ecu chip?!!!!
Thanks for reading my post, and thanks in advance for those who respond to my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























_Modified by 16VJohn at 12:53 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Second question... The audi I got all the parts off of, had a pretty large intercooler on it.... It looked like I could make it fit in front of the rad if I took my useless condensor out first.... I was wondering if anybody had any experience with the oem audi IC. I really like the shape and the configuration of the inlet and outlet on the IC. It was only 10 bucks so I figured what the hell. 

Here is a pic of that same Audi 5000 intercooler with custom endtanks for my 2.0L Turbo Rabbit.









_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Third question... any reccomendations on chips??? For now I want to run stock audi wastgate boost (hoping for 6psi)... My ECU is obd1 in my 94 jetta.
Last question... What do you think about using a rising rate FMU? I found several on Summit and Jegs that I could use... Any ideas on the bars I should run with the FMU???


Try the C2 chip and yes you will need a rising rate fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Dude... awesome! Which RR FRP did you use (I assume you are using one)... just curious. Any specs on the pressures of the RR FRP?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Dude... awesome! Which RR FRP did you use (I assume you are using one)... just curious. Any specs on the pressures of the RR FRP?

Tyrol sport makes a nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.TyrolSport.com


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Dude... awesome! Which RR FRP did you use (I assume you are using one)... just curious. Any specs on the pressures of the RR FRP?

I am not using a rising rate fuel pressure regulator with my set-up because I have converted everything to Digifant I. With OBDI engine management I recommend the C2 chip and a rising rate fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

i have eip software, im not disappointed with it, but c2 is a better tune i tihnk.......and yes rising rate fmu is needed.....i currently dont have one and im lean out at the top


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VJohn* »_Hey peeps.... I have been following this thread for a long time, and I am finally ready to start boosting.... You can call it the ultimate rice boy mod, but I have been driving the car around with the turbo installed, but not boosted.... the turbo is LOUD as hell. I just wanted to make sure everything was going to work as far as oil lines, clearance with the firewall, the exhaust plumbing, etc... Normally it would have just sat in my garage, but this thing is my daily.... so I had to drive it with a turbo boosting into nothing. Anyway, it's been about a 50 days since the turbo was on... no oil leaks, and the turbo still sounds very healthy.




























































PLEASE tell me you filtered the turbo at least?!?!? This is the second time I've heard of people doing this.... just so WRONG!!! This is in the same category as painting your brakes red!








BTW there is no C2 software for OBD1. Your best bet is to use a Split-Second EIC or just convert to standalone / digifant.


_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 9:21 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

about the audi wastegate. i believe that in the different years they put out different psi. some are 6, some 8 and some 12, i think. you need to get a boost gauge-$38shpt (egauges.com- courtesty clarksongli), and just see what its running. then get a Manual Boost Controller (MBC) and adjust it to what you need. 
my gate is off an 86 5k, my gauge comes next week, ill let you know what its set at.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_

























































PLEASE tell me you filtered the turbo at least?!?!? This is the second time I've heard of people doing this.... just so WRONG!!! This is in the same category as painting your brakes red!








BTW there is no C2 software for OBD1. Your best bet is to use a Split-Second EIC or just convert to standalone / digifant.

_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 9:21 AM 9-2-2006_

c2 has been doing custom obd1 software, so it is available

as for the version k26 you have, there are a ton of different ones, search google, there is a thread explaining the difference between the k26 turbos and wastegates


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_

























































PLEASE tell me you filtered the turbo at least?!?!? This is the second time I've heard of people doing this.... just so WRONG!!! This is in the same category as painting your brakes red!








BTW there is no C2 software for OBD1. Your best bet is to use a Split-Second EIC or just convert to standalone / digifant.

_Modified by SuperChicken13 at 9:21 AM 9-2-2006_






























CRAP dude... Of course it's filtered... I didnt spend all these hours on this project to do something that stupid... a 18 dollar rice boy filter from autozone did the trick just fine.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Are you sure for ABA OBD1? I know Shawn Van Neer of Kinetic (heavy ties with C2 internally) personally and he hasn't been able to get OBD1 ABA software, he actually recommended the SS EIC to me before I told him I had switched to Digifant...

_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_
c2 has been doing custom obd1 software, so it is available


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

It's not just the filter though, without any charge piping the turbo will be spooling uncontrolled. Overspooling is going to kill your turbo very quickly. Please stop driving it man, it's just a nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

it sounds like he is still runing an maf, so there must be charge piping there.....if not then i have no idea wats going on

as for c2 software, you may be right, i just always made the connection to c2 motorsports


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_It's not just the filter though, without any charge piping the turbo will be spooling uncontrolled. Overspooling is going to kill your turbo very quickly. Please stop driving it man, it's just a nightmare waiting to happen.

Don't worry man, I never floor it, so I highly doubt it spools past factory specification anyway... I have to have this car to get to work. 
Trust me, I know exactly what you are talking about, and that is even more incentive to finish the project. This EIC you are talking about... is that electronic injector control? As in SS's "additional injector" control box?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

HEY who is running an fmu here for increase in fuel pressure on boost......do you use your stock rubber lines, cuz i was wondering if that pressure would be too much for the stock pump or lines


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_HEY who is running an fmu here for increase in fuel pressure on boost......do you use your stock rubber lines, cuz i was wondering if that pressure would be too much for the stock pump or lines

Most fuel line is good for 200-250psi Some of the new goodyear stuff is even good for 300psi... It should say on the fuel line what it's rating is, unless it's older or worn off already. It's a quality and safety standard, because it carries flamable fluid.
4.5 bar is approx 65psi... So I wouldnt worry about the lines bursting unless they were old and brittle. Stock fuel pump should be able to produce 65 psi, but I wouldnt be surprised if speeds up pump failure....
I was looking and reading (and reading) and reading about megasquirt last night, and come to the determination that I would keep my stock management and use an FMU. I've heard mixed feelings about the FMU, but I am going to try it for myself and see what happens.
Clarkson, what are you using right now?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

im putting in my fmu this week hopefully, before i was running a 4.5bar, which sucked cuz it was really rich down low and leaned a bit up top.....im gunna give the fmu a try even though places like usrt hates them......i really want to go to megasquirt, but its my daily car so down time is rough


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my body work is done. well at lest the big pulls. now ive gotta fill some dents and paint it. the new IC is gonna be crazy. i need mkIII brakes and a new snail. 
i dropped the car about an inch or so front and rear. looks sharp. im painting it a really light grey, almost looks white with a touch of blue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif alignment will be tomorrow or the next day.








just waiting for the IC and a rear brake line that popped in the crash







.
i dont know how but its leaking now. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im not gonna be running a bumper front or rear just a huge IC and a bare as s. looks a bit mkIish. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 4:44 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I've got the intercooler positioned in the car, the radiator has been moved back onto the front frame brace and the flex-alite fan has been mounted to the rad. I am quite happy with the way everything sits in the front, especially since the fan will suck a piece of paper dropped from a few inches in front of the intercooler right up against it!
























vagrant_mugen mentioned doing a big brake upgrade well here is my recent arrival (they were free!). I have already done Hawk High Performance Street pads up front with a rear disc brake conversion with aluminum calipers from a Passat.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good. where are you out of?
ive gotta get a pic host so i can post up some pics of my whip.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_lookin good. where are you out of?

Kitchener, Ontario
Canada


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

right on. i like your golf. with those new fender flares it'll make the bumper look alot more at home. 
im a big fan of no bumpers on mkI's and II's. 
that car will cook. props.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

awesome car
as for brake upgrades i went to a vr plus suspension with the 11.3 up front.....unbelievable upgrade and worth the money.....i suggest doing it, i finished my setup for 400......im kinda a cheapo so all my projects are uber cheap......but its good cuz i got very nice shop resources


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

well, i took off my oilpan today and found a bunch of aluminum shavings that didnt drain out with the oil. hell yeah.
so one of my pistons is not feeling so at home with my cyl. one of them needed some filing on the skirt to drop in smooth, seemed like the skirt got tweeked a little somehow. im hoping that the engine shaved off what it didnt need and now it'll be fine. yeah right.
so ive gotta find new slugs. anybody know who puts out forged g60 pistons with a few thou overbore? LMK people. otherwise i might find an ABA block and buy some JE's. the sh it pile gets a little bigger every day.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hahahaha......the **** pile.......yea it sucks man, im starting to worry bout my motor a bit.......boosted is not for someone who likes to never work on their car......so far though ive been lucky with my internals


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Go OBD1 ABA w/ JE pistons, you'll never look back.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

its very tempting. but does a digi1 dizzy work in the aba block? i dont want to do surgery on a distributer. im thinking about changing the piston to another used g60 with no odditys. we'll see.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Yup. You need an adapter bung and you swap over the drive gear from the ABA disty. Using it right now.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

thats it? what else did you do to convert?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Which aspect? On the distributor, nothing other than used a digi distributor with the ABA drive gear and an adapter bushing.
Go build an ABA, you want the extra torque!


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

I swapped my Digifant guts into the ABA distributor. It was pretty simple to do and no need for the adapter bushing.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

is there anything else besides the dizzy?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

lookin at that dyno chart super chicken a few pages back...i couldnt help but notice how badly the power band falls after 4400rpm...now this turbo is it buit for a diesel or what?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

super chicken used a k26 from a audi 5k....5cyl gas motor.....they also came in some 944s


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_super chicken used a k26 from a audi 5k....5cyl gas motor.....they also came in some 944s

I just checked the other post made by him and I asked him what turbo he used.

_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_t3 .42 off VW 1.6td


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_lookin at that dyno chart super chicken a few pages back...i couldnt help but notice how badly the power band falls after 4400rpm...now this turbo is it buit for a diesel or what?

The turbo is a .42 T3 as other people have stated. The power drop is more a symptom of the internal wastegate than it is of the turbine design. I plan on installing an external boost controller and configuring it to hold boost at a higher rpm... but eventually a larger T3 along the lines of a .60 trim will probably be used. 
The last car I built used ATP's .60 trim T3, and I wasn't a big fan of the boost lag. (I like instant response)


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i love waiting for the boost. it makes it so much more exciting when it hits!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

haha i dont like waiting too long, but i like the boost at like 2800 or so, right when your coming off the line, your just waiting for that wheelspin, then the shift into second, and some more wheelspin......then you buy new tires and cry
its a great time


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

just letting you guys know
im parting out my turbo set up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2794750
for those who are running obd2, and are turbo'd
contact me, ive got a c2 chip programmed for 30# injectors for sale
IM ME!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

YOU GOT IM!


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

I finally finished everything... everyone will be pleased to hear my turbo is not boosting into mid air anymore. I should be getting some decent injectors and my FMU soon, and I should be good to open it up a little bit. I stuck a 4 bar fpr in there and according to the wideband that keeps me pretty safe up until I hit about 6psi in the 4,800 rpm range.... I try to avoid flooring it at all, but damn it feels so good and the k26 is SOOO loud, you can hear the compressor for days through a basic cone filter.
The final parts list:
-The "Audi Setup" - k26 turbo, modified manifold, 6psi audi wastegate.
-Various hoses for IC plumbing from a chrysler sundance, audi and 1.8T, 2" crush bends from the exhaust shop.
-Mitsubishi BOV on the 2 inch diamter "T"
-2.5" "coolant hose" cut to fit from Napa (thanks to who suggested the napa hose earlier in the thread)
-Autozone "rice fanboy" cone filter.
-Stock Audi 5000 Intercooler
-1/2 inch galvanized steel water pipe welded into my oil pan. Various brass hardware and oil line from 1.6TD (k24 turbo).
-Custom downpipe flange. 1/4" steel 2.5" oulet diameter.
-2.5" custom downpipe courtesy the local exhaust shop.
-Vortech FMU

I got a pretty good deal at the junkyard and all in all I spent about 330 bucks.... When I get bored of running 6psi, the car is getting standalone fuel and ignition. maybe Megasquirt if I can find a really reliable assembler. Other than that, no other big plans. This has been a TON of fun and it turned out really well. As far as I can tell, this sucker will be lots faster when I can floor it all the way to redline. We'll have to see how a high mileage aba takes to forced induction. I'll also keep my eye on that cast iron weld, which I still dont trust.










_Modified by 16VJohn at 10:23 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (16VJohn)*

wow 330 is not bad at all.....how much did you get this turbo and manifold for, thats pretty nuts especially with the fmu and bov and watnot.....did you do any exhaust work?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my cyl. 3 rod bearing is toast. i stripped down my old jetta block today and pulled my engine/trannie today, so tomorrow in goes the 10:1 w/ double stacked aba gaskets. hopefully that will last me a month or so until i find an ABA block and buy some JE's. what a whore.
at least im getting quicker at swappin these engines, i guess.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_wow 330 is not bad at all.....how much did you get this turbo and manifold for, thats pretty nuts especially with the fmu and bov and watnot.....did you do any exhaust work?

Ohh sorry guys... My parts list above was everything I had used to do the project. The 330 dollar figure does not account for the purchase of the FMU. With the FMU that will put me at around $435.
I got the BOV for a really good price from a buddy that was going to install it on his turbo LeBaron, but he decided to use the factory diverter valve instead.
The exhaust work was done by a local guy... He sponsored my dads 76 Thunderbird in street stock races at the local raceway, and I know him pretty well so he gave me a deal. The downpipe is 2.5, but the cat and everything else are still stock 2.0L and that is on the list to be replaced with a 2.5 cat 2.5 inch pipe and a dynomax muffler all 2.5... I am sure that will put me close to the 590 dollar range installed.

_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_my cyl. 3 rod bearing is toast. i stripped down my old jetta block today and pulled my engine/trannie today, so tomorrow in goes the 10:1 w/ double stacked aba gaskets. hopefully that will last me a month or so until i find an ABA block and buy some JE's. what a whore.
at least im getting quicker at swappin these engines, i guess.

NOOOOOOO!!! That sucks man... The old jetta??? as in the old 1.8L 8V? Interesting.


_Modified by 16VJohn at 7:31 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

nah, its an RV block out of a 91 jet. i just built an RV w/ g60 rods/ pistons, sloppilly i might add. it ran for 350 miles, ticking very bad. 
i thought it was my lifters but twas the bearing. i found that out after i bought new lifters. 
always clearance your block. it sucks as s doing things twice.



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 8:14 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

add me to the list!!!
k26 + 5000 cs manifold - free
b5 s4 side mount intercoolers - free (left and right)
360 cc bosch injectors - 50 bucks
adjustable FPR - free 
uego wide band- 200 bucks
boost, fuel pressure, oil pressure gauges 50 bucks a pop
huge box of silicone reducers, bends ect... almost free
















ss pipe 2.5 for the dp 2.25 for IC piping 1.75 for waste gate - 100 buck
heat wrap for dp - 35.00 
already have all oil lines and hardware.
all this, plus an 02a with a vr6 stage 2 kevlar clutch and monster pp = holding power where others fail to.
pics o plenty this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by myjettaisred at 10:59 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

do it up. you got some good deals. now get it together and feel the awesome power of boost. its sweet, i promise.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i know what boost feels like








im just being a cheap ass about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my turbo cherry was popped quite some time ago.
500 whp Audi S4s can be very very fun.
sucker pulled on a 800cc street bike








12.13 @ 124 1.56 60'


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

jesus, your 19, how much money your rents have?!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

Right?
i got the RV 10:1 block assembled with my head/mani's/turbo and 2 ABA headgaskets. slapped on the 02a and plopped it back in the car. she's all wired and tight.
tomorrow i put in coolant, bleed my brake, and drive to the parts store for boost tubes.
my new IC is massive. hopefully it will aid in the preservation of my 10:1 timebomb. im so glad its almost over. then i must paint it. 
almost there.
and i must ask someone to post a pic or two or her after paint. i would be very greatful.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:47 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

gotcha covered man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Me too... I got plenty of room on my server for whatever you want just drop me a PM.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

hey how does your turbo run.....with the stock rear exhaust it must not flow very well.....have you tried running it with an open DP.....just wondering cuz i found a huge difference between a straight pipe back to the rear axle, and a straight pipe back to the rear axle and muffler after the axle


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

yes, i know there is a NIGHT and DAY kind of difference between straight dump dp, or back to muffler
i got the qtp electric dump valve for this reason, open it up whenever i want.
the open dp spools faster, IMO, its more responsive, and feel more power
back to muffler, its still okay.. but obviously due to the restrictions, so less power
incase anyone wants it, its i'll let it go for 170 cdn.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_hey how does your turbo run.....with the stock rear exhaust it must not flow very well.....have you tried running it with an open DP.....just wondering cuz i found a huge difference between a straight pipe back to the rear axle, and a straight pipe back to the rear axle and muffler after the axle

I havent tried it with an open dp... I don't know how poorly the stock exhaust flows because I have nothing to compare it to right now... I played with my wastegate and the boost gauge says I hit around 7-8 psi at WOT, and the car feels like it pulls about as had as my VR6 GTI.... It probably makes a little hess hp than the vr but about the same torque. The VR pulls harder in the top end.... Id imagine i'm putting down about 135 to the wheels and probably 160 torque. As soon as I hook up my intercooler and fix my exhaust I am sure i'd be around 160whp and 185wtorque... We will have to see... I don't think my transmission is going to last much longer, so I might be down for a few week swapping something better in. I"ll keep you guys updated.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

o wait so you dont have an IC either?!......are you running straight to your TB.......wow so thats how it was done so cheap


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

just dont do anything stupid to your tranny... dont lauch it! 
roollll into boost.. =p
need a clutch???
you know how to get intouch with me


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_jesus, your 19, how much money your rents have?!


my parents dont buy me anything guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

was it a friends s4 then? i want to test drive one.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_o wait so you dont have an IC either?!......are you running straight to your TB.......wow so thats how it was done so cheap









No, the IC pipes make the rounds, and are positioned (somewhat) in the area where they will connect to the IC... I just wanted to get it boosted before I had to cut up my bumper.
I have the audi 5000 intercooler. I got it along with a bunch of other crap when I got the turbo and manifold.
Also, I got silicone connectors from a local turbo shop for like 2 bucks each... so if you see those silicone boots online for like 15-20 bucks it's a total rip off.... find the local turbo shop and they will give you a deal.
I probably spent 25 bucks on crush bend pipes at the exhaust shop and about 10 bucks on silicone connectors.... not a big investment really.


_Modified by 16VJohn at 6:23 PM 9-9-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

new IC is plumbed. looks pretty good. i wanted to get her running today but hunger and darkness cut me short. 
my clutch cyl.s are acting funny. i hope they arent shot. 
ill take some pictures tomorrow of the mounted IC and new boost tubes. and my hoodscoop. besides the mismatched fenders and hood it looks pretty sexy.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_ your friends car then? 

no my bosses


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

ahhh.
ive gotta get movin here or ill never finish this car today.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

hahaha i wish i was still down in ct so i could check out your car, mugen......we never did meet up after work......next time im home ill have to check it out!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

shes running. badly out of alignment. and ive gotta get it timed but its driving.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

AWESOME, send the pics to my email and ill get them up asap!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i used a tape measure and cured alot of the alignment problem.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but its running at 15-17psi @5000rpm. im a bit worried. thats with the stock w.gate.















i put the 4.0 bar FPR back cause im prob running 9:1 or so CR.








its not painted, but looks ahight. im sending the pics to you clarkson.
i dont know what to do with the boost spike like that. seems excessive. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 1:28 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

While we are on the subject of cheap, does anybody have any idea on how to mount gauges cheaply? Ever since I started boosting I got a A/F ratio and a boost gauge... add that to the volt meter and oil pressure... as well as fuel pressure and EGT in the future. The idea of mounting all those gauges on the A pillar kind of turns me off. I don't really want to look away from the road to view the pillar gauges, while at WOT going 70mph... Who knows what animals I will kill or what poles I will hit.
I'm not really worried about looks (for now) I just want the gauges to do what I bought them for. Give me vital information. And I don't want them flying around inside my car when I am driving.
Has anybody rigged up a usefull mounting system on the cheap?

Ohhh... and Damn at the 15-17psi, mugen...







Hope you figure that out soon.










_Modified by 16VJohn at 2:24 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

cody, 
i mounted 2 guages on the a-pillar.. but i might change that tho.
2 guages down by the cup holder.. i tucked them in there, so they're kinda out of sight.
but i might eventually relocate the radio, and put all 4 guages where the radio and the heated switch blank is


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_i used a tape measure and cured alot of the alignment problem.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but its running at 15-17psi @5000rpm. im a bit worried. thats with the stock w.gate.















i put the 4.0 bar FPR back cause im prob running 9:1 or so CR.








its not painted, but looks ahight. im sending the pics to you clarkson.
i dont know what to do with the boost spike like that. seems excessive. 

_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 1:28 PM 9-10-2006_


yeah thats a hell of a lot to be spiking....i did not recieve the pics, unless you didnt send them, which makes a lot of sense haha, but let me know, and good luck with that boost monster you got there haha


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

pics sent.
im losing oil through my cam and crank seals, just the front crank. but its pissin all underneath my chassis. sucks. ive got new seals but ill wait a few days to install. kinda tired of wrenchin right now.
whats going on with my gate? 15psi on stock digi1 w/ almost 10:1 is sketchy.
does anybody know what 2 ABA headgaskets on a 10:1 bring it down to? im hoping like at least 9:1, i hope. sketchy


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

here is vagrant mugen's pics!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

werd


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Uh, what's holding up the front subframe now?


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Uh, what's holding up the front subframe now?


It's just as easy to fasten the subframe with nuts when the bumper is not present. Me and my buddy did something to that effect when we sticking mk3 stuff on his mk2. He might have just cut the front part of the bumper off tho.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hey vagrant, 
why dont you relocate the battery to the trunk or something. that way you can get a better turn for your IC pipe down into the fender/bumper area. i think that might improve the flow, tho, i cant say if that will actually make any difference, performance wise.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

ehh, whatever. im done with modding this thing. now ive gotta get an engine built and a new turbo and achip and so on.
i cut off the nut plates from the bumper and slid them inside the framerails. thats what holds the subframe.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

is the engine built, new turbo and chip all gonna go in this car?
mind sharing how your set up is gonna be like now?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

now that ive actually gotta be on time to work ive gotta have a daily driver. ive got a black jetta auto that im gonna swap in a 5spd for my winter car.
but yes. id like to build an ABA w/ forged JE's get another k26 that doesnt burn oil and an sns chip. 
i think a boost controller would be a good investment too. 
but i really want to get a syncro drivetrain and build a 9A 16vT w/ 400+hp. well see what gets done first.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

_Modified by myjettaisred at 10:41 AM 9-20-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

looking good man, but why are you welding the return line?? youre probably better off getting a new one then weld it back up... but correct me if im wrong.
how come you decided to run twin coolers? 
btw, im jealous of your hoist... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

to clear the waste gate 2" dump tube, the line required some tweaking to make clear. it dosent leak any air bubbles in the tank, so i think were ok there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on the twin intercoolers... Because Im different, I can, and I want to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and im jealous of the lift too. its my buddies house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

For those that claim the K26 has a "built in oil restrictor", I am going to go ahead and disagree with that. I had a dream my turbo was going to explode if I didnt give it more oil, and so by taking the advice of the peeps saying the k26 has a built in oil restrictor I modified my oil restricting device to let 90% of the pressure through. I have never in my life seen such a large plume of white smoke in my life. 
So if you are building this JY setup, be on the safe side and get an oil restrictor.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

I'm not sure what I posted, but I was referring to the K24 in my experience.... We installed a brand-new one from the dealership on a Corrado a month back.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

yeah man im running zero restrictor and a solid 4an line straight to my turbo....no problems.....you can actually SEE the restrictor if you look into the turbo......seems as though your uber cheap build wasnt very comprehensive or complete


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hmm, you know what. i never really looked inside the oil feed on my k26. but i was told even a 3/16th (i think tats the size) line is still too much oil... i dont know what size that is in AN. but my local turbo shop told me to run a resrictor. 
and i think if i recall, they've never said anything about having built in restrictors. tho i cant say for sure.
either way, to me, a restrictor is like a condom







better having one!


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_yeah man im running zero restrictor and a solid 4an line straight to my turbo....no problems.....you can actually SEE the restrictor if you look into the turbo......seems as though your uber cheap build wasnt very comprehensive or complete

I had 3 complete parts cars... all off of which I took everything out from under the hood that resembled a turbo part. 2 audis and a 1986 jetta TD. All 3 of my turbos (2x k26 and 1x k24) all 3 of which do not have any such internal restrictor... I don't know what you are trying to say about my "cheap setup". Yeah I got a deal on my parts, but I promise, no expense was spared. With my FMU, exhaust, etc I will be well over 700 USD.
I thought this thread was about "cheap junkyard turbo systems". I was merely spending the absolute least amount of cash to get boosted, which was around 350 bucks. That doesnt mean that is where I stopped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16VJohn at 11:07 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
does anybody know what 2 ABA headgaskets on a 10:1 bring it down to? im hoping like at least 9:1, i hope. sketchy

2 ABA gaskets brings you down to about 8.2:1 for compression, it could've taken more than 15 psi as long as there was fuel for it.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

so 1 ABA headgasket, which isnt much thicker than a mkII gasket, is worth about -1:1 CR? so all ABA's are really 9:1 motors, not 10:1? or does the extra gasket really take off 1.5-2 points?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

just sayin man, between my RUNNING build.....and mugens RUNNING build...we both saw the restrictor in the turbo....unless your using the water taps on the turbos as oil feeds, which would end your turbos quickly.....the oils are the ones with the flanges, not the threaded ones.....look into the small flange one on the top, it has a pinhole down on the bottom inside the turbo...THAT is your restrictor


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

also, please dont forget that there are many different types of k26, since it was found in different cars. some are oil cooled oil, some are both cooled by water and oil. so there are probably differences between the internals of the turbo.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_just sayin man, between my RUNNING build.....and mugens RUNNING build...we both saw the restrictor in the turbo....unless your using the water taps on the turbos as oil feeds, which would end your turbos quickly.....the oils are the ones with the flanges, not the threaded ones.....look into the small flange one on the top, it has a pinhole down on the bottom inside the turbo...THAT is your restrictor

Buddy, I am not stupid... and this RUNNING build has been RUNNING for over a week now at 8psi. This is definatly not my first turbo car and certainly wont be my last. When I rerouted the feed line, I decided to remove the restrictor and let the "internal restrictor" do it's job. If you want me to take a picture of my other k26 and k24, there is NO OIL RESTRICTOR INSIDE EITHER. I am VERY aware of the differenece of the oil and water feeds. Do you think it's possible that KKK made more than 1 turbo design in all their engineering practices???? I'm not doubting the fact that yours has a restrictor, but not all the k26's (or KKK's for that matter) have internal restrictors so don't try to tell everybody they do, because that is incorrect. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

kkk in fact made over 15 different version of the k26.....but they all have internal restrictors......but if you can get a pic up thatd be good, i just dont see how you have a running setup if your asking for a turbo in the FI classifieds..............................


_Modified by clarksongli at 1:13 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

PG 11 PWN
my turbo has a restrictor.
ill post a pic tonight


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

hey clarkson, im not taking any sides or anything. but i just want to state something, just because 16vjohn is looking for another turbo doesnt necessarily means he has trouble with his current turbo.








also, i can tell you one thing. when i rebuilt my turbo last year, all new seals and 360 degree thrust bearing, instead of the 180. every internal component was new, yet i was still having some "smoking" issue from excessive oil. at that time, i looked at my situation from many different perspectices, i speculated the oil feed was too big, or the drain was not good enough (meaning now big enough).. however, when i took my car to the turbo shop that i go to and had them look at it. they looked at my set up, and told me to run a restrictor. mind you i already had a 3/16 (from memory) feed line, and it was taken from the cylinder head where the oil pressure is suppose to be lower than the oil filter housing. 
so they made me a restrictor, and bam, no more smoking! now my question is, if the k26 does have an internal oil restrictor.. why did my turbo still smoked after a full rebuilt? like i said, im not trying to start a debate or taking sides etc, im just simply stating my experience


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, its just a restrictor, cant all us 8vT peeps just get along?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

well in a way, we're having a technical debate.. this is valuable information!!







it'll probably be helpful for future references.
i like to see dyno sheets!!!!
its sad i never got a chance to dyno my car in its final state... c2 chip, 30# injectors, 260 cam, 2.5" open dump, spec stage 2 clutch. i REALLLY want to know what kind of power my car could've put down... but i guess i'll never find out!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_yeah, its just a restrictor, cant all us 8vT peeps just get along?










sure we can!....my problem is he says he has 3 3k turbos, and hes lookin for more?......he says hes not running an IC but all the plumbing was in place for one?......now g-boi, did you reclock the turbo or use the setup from the 5k?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i personally dont recall seeing any sort of a restricter in my turbo. im using brake line for my oil feed and i pinched the line in a couple spots to cut down the oil coming out. i should probly install a restrictor. i was thinking about using a ball valve so i can adjust it to what i need.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_sure we can!....my problem is he says he has 3 3k turbos, and hes lookin for more?......he says hes not running an IC but all the plumbing was in place for one?......now g-boi, did you reclock the turbo or use the setup from the 5k?

Ball valve.... GOOOOD idea. or maybe one of those little cheap gate valves they use for swamp coolers. That would be great so if it smokes at all, just give that little valve 1/4 turn or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The reason I am looking for another one is because the spare had 3 studs broken off in the turbine housing. I guess I could easilly swap the turbine housings... hmmm never thought if it like that... The k24 has bad oil seals and is way to damn small for my application. I got it off a TD with 212k. I'm really impressed with the performance of the k26, and I really like how loud the turbo is. I just don't think it would hurt to have a few on hand, because they are usually pretty cheap but sometimes hard to find.
Due to long hours at work and little time to cut up my bumper and play with mandrel U-bends all day, the car is boosted, but not intercooled. Just for a little fun while I get some more money and time, i'm running about 6psi non intercooled. The boost hose comes off the turbo and turns right towards the driver side. The charge plumbing then just makes the rounds around the intake manifold until it reaches my DV which is about 6 inches away from the TB. Until I can afford a decent FMIC i'm going to utilize the IC I got from the audi 5k. 2 mandrel u-bends, a welder, a few silicone couplings, lots of zip ties, self taping screws and 2 hours time should get me intercooled.
I just need to remove the goodies up front and figure out what it's going to take to mount the audi 5k IC in front of my rad... The AC condensor is useless, so I might as well delete that and see how much room I have to work with.
Like I say 350 bucks got me boosted, which is what I thought this whole thread was about... but... i'm not stopping there. The car feels like it's putting down about 130ish hp and 149ish torque at 6.5psi non intercooled. My aim is the upper 100's... like... 170hp. My engine has a lot of miles on it, so I don't think I want to push it to hard until I can find another junkyard aba to have just in case I spin a bearing or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16VJohn at 11:20 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## electric zounds (Jul 26, 2005)

can't wait to do this


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_yeah, its just a restrictor, cant all us 8vT peeps just get along?









I pulled my oil feed line off tonite to check for an internal restrictor in my K24 turbo. It was hard to see anything through the aluminum EARL'S fitting so out it came too. There is a galley inside with two opposing holes, no oil restrictor as far as I can tell. I am cosidering having someone tig the inside of my fitting and then drill it to a smaller size. Does EARL'S make an oil restrictor? Anyone have pics of their oil restrictor?
I have started wiring my Digifant I wiring to the ABA! I still need to figure a few things out and then I'll probably post in my build thread what all I did.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

the k24 has threaded oil fittings?, interesting, for the k26 they are bolt on flanges


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

The flange is welded on directly, I too thought that it was a bolt on piece until I went looking for a way to connect my oil feed line to the turbo. It does not appear to have an oil restrictor in it? The EARL'S part numbers I used for the oil feed line is in my build thread in the GolfI and Jetta I forums, the link is in my signature.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I pulled my oil feed line off tonite to check for an internal restrictor in my K24 turbo. It was hard to see anything through the aluminum EARL'S fitting so out it came too. There is a galley inside with two opposing holes, no oil restrictor as far as I can tell. I am cosidering having someone tig the inside of my fitting and then drill it to a smaller size. Does EARL'S make an oil restrictor? Anyone have pics of their oil restrictor?
I have started wiring my Digifant I wiring to the ABA! I still need to figure a few things out and then I'll probably post in my build thread what all I did.

If you have any questions about the digi-1 wiring let me know. Are you using a digi throttlebody or an ABA one?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_
If you have any questions about the digi-1 wiring let me know. Are you using a digi throttlebody or an ABA one?

Thanks! I have already installed this wiring once into my old G60 Cabby. The wiring was actually pulled out of the cabby a short while after so that I could repair it from resting on the exhaust manifold and put back in again. I have wiring diagrams that I haven't even looked at yet but the wiring is pretty much all sorted out as to where it all goes. Some of the wiring will be shortened, afemale end from a Mustang O2 sensor soldered in for ease of O2 change outs, the plug for the ISV needs to be changed, the MKIII coil pack needs to be wired in etc. I am using the ABA throttlebody but not planning on hooking it up due to running a SNS chip which controls wide open throttle.


_Modified by Shawn B at 1:56 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

car is looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my IC to TB pipe had a leak in it. welded it up today and the boost isnt spiking so bad. but i still wanna rebuild my w. gate sometime. 
painted my boost pipes, still no more prog. on body work or paint. maybe next weekend.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i got a leaking rad. plus a leaking oil pan gasket now.....so the pan gets fixed tomorrow and then the rad when i can get one for cheap


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

have fun dropping the oil pan... esp with hand tools..
its so tedious!!
any pictures of the car(s)


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_have fun dropping the oil pan... esp with hand tools..
its so tedious!!
any pictures of the car(s) 

LOL
I still have 2 bolts for the oil pan that aren't in yet! The last 2 bolts are hidden under the bell housing of the O2J tranny, it looks like when I do get things closer to being done the tranny will have to be loosened up to put these last 2 in!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_have fun dropping the oil pan... esp with hand tools..
its so tedious!!
any pictures of the car(s) 

yeah i had to drop it once when i was welding my pan up, so now its gotta come out again so i can get the new gasket in there.....just want the leaks to stop
although its good now cuz atleast i know my HG is fine and its just my rad....lesser of 2 evils i guess


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

My oil return is leaking at the upper gasket. By leaking I mean losing about a litre of oil every 1000km.... Big PITA is I have to remove the turbo from the manifold to repair the seal. I think the high EGT's might have burned away the home-made foam paper gasket I was using.
Big debate is if I should bother repairing it before winter or just make plans to pull the motor and start a stronger buildup... 
Ugh.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_...just make plans to pull the motor and start a stronger buildup... 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

_Modified by myjettaisred at 10:41 AM 9-20-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

SWEET....how is the lag with all that tubing?......wat kind of radiator was that.....FTP?.....how much for those?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

what is up with that oil return line?!
is that a silicone coupler?
any leaks?
fix that!!!
and you need my chip to get your car to run right!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

hahaha yea the oil return is a bit weird.....it might leak unless the top pipe sits down inside of hte other.....its tough to do that with an oil return because it is running so hot and thin......but an interesting approach i must say....i guess it was free


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_what is up with that oil return line?!
is that a silicone coupler?
any leaks?
fix that!!!
and you need my chip to get your car to run right! 

yes its a silicone coupler
no not one leak in over 500 miles in 2 days








8-9 psi using an audi a8 maf and 360cc injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

how you like that aem wideband?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

its paid for its self 3 fold already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by myjettaisred at 12:15 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

how much?, can you use it to control a/f to your ecu/megasquirt?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

is that the aem hugo orwatever its called?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif aem uego you mean uego not hugo








universal exhaust gas oxygen sensor = uego


_Modified by myjettaisred at 12:56 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

hahaha yea that hahaha
sucks man that those guys were busting on your mk3 forums post.......i had the same problem, stay outa there......they all want the "photoshop this" posts, stick with the FI man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_hahaha yea that hahaha
sucks man that those guys were busting on your mk3 forums post.......i had the same problem, stay outa there......they all want the "photoshop this" posts, stick with the FI man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont care, they have boost envy.
ticking time bomb.... lol
for most of those guys, changing an air filter is a challenge.
lol i play with 2.0s like little kids play with legos.
Im pretty confident in my skills, 
I floated a valve a couple months ago and decided to put my odb1 head on, in my friends drive way, start to finish including manifolds, and timing the motor, switching cams, properly torquing things, from start to finish it took me exactly 2 hours and i was outta there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by myjettaisred at 2:14 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

haha yea a lot of them are just people that know nothing mechanically and its easy for them to bust on us.....yea i had to swap parts on a trip home from college, it happened on the side of the road but i carry my full tool chest with me, so i was able to fix and get back on the road, took me 10 hours to get home, but 2L are like legos to most of us aba turbo guys.....which reminds me, i gotta get started on my new motor








wanna run a 16v, get a ton of flow


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

i got a usrt intake manifold. it has a obd1 vr tb and vr cable!!!
perfect for obd1. also, its got velocity stack as well
i can do 450 shipped depending on how much it'll cost me.
perfect for FI!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

hey do those velocity stacks do enough for the cost or wat.....im wanting to make my own center mount....i think itd be cool cuz then you wont starve that first cylinder as much as the sidemounted TB


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

im pretty sure those velocity stacks works, but as far as starvation for cylinder 1. maybe you got to ask usrt or greg. 
any takers?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

yea i was looking at like rossmaching for some stacks just cuz it takes SOO long for me to machine them myself on the bridgeport
as for the starvation, it happens more on NA cars becasue the charge is being pulled through the manifold so the first cyl tends to get less air because of the vacuum
on boosted cars it happens, but not as much because there is a solid pressure in the manifold......but i still want centermount TBS


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

okay, im wanting to let everyone in on a secret.
this is key to a sucessful k26/5k setup.
I have spent the last 4 days, almost 700 miles, and 70 dollars in 93 octane fuel. 
Must have parts:
1.) Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator 100.00
2.) 360cc bosch injectors
3.) WideBand 02 sensor - 250.00 New Ebay (this is almost a must.)
4.) 3 1/4 inch Audi A8 Maf for the 4.2 engine, years 95-98 (in that body style code 4D0) *** You are getting this maf for the large housing only
the sensor included has different signal levels very different than the 2.0 stock maf, the stock 2.0 maf sensor fits DIRECTLY in the audi maf housing with out modifications. THIS SIZE OF MAF IS ABSOULTELY 100% IMPORTANT TO THE SUCESS OF FUELING YOUR MOTOR CORRECTLY WITH OUT A CHIP







***








5.)2 2.5" turbo back 
6.) Vag Com Cable + Laptop (Not required but if avalible proves very very helpful in diagnosis)
7.) APR STAGE 3 PLUGS NGK PART NUMBER PFR7B 11.00 a piece
this is the ultimate cold plug to run and is very resistant to initial fouling from running rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
8.) Forge 004 blowoff valve 130.00 or equivalent DUAL SPRUNG blow off valve. IT CANT LEAK AT IDLE IT MUST BE SEALED TO CORRECTLY TRIM FUEL TO IDLE!! Yes, a Hks SSQV is dual sprung and ideal here also. 
(you can opt out of this option and pick option 9, its a lot cheaper.)

9.) Bosh 710N Diverter valve - 30.00 new (plumb this back in to right after your maf, as this will also recirculate the air at idle and work just as well as a blowoff valve, its also cheaper and the more correct way to do things, but the blowoff valve will sound louder/cooler







.
10.) Good inter cooler setup, a ebay 300.00 front mount will work, as will a junkyard part. sabbs,dsms,audis,vws,nissans,dodge turbo 90s era cars ..ect you get the point. 2 inch is more than adequate, 2.5 inch is way over kill. A good sabb black stone intercooler can be had for 50 bucks at some boneyards, dont skimp here... your about to boost a stock head gasket, stock compression motor







lower intake temps = less knock
11.) new south preformance power gasket - 50.00 this is a thermal spacer that is made out of a non heat conducting composite plastic, it keeps the whole manifold a good 40 deg. F cooler. worthy investment.

12.) GOOD Clutch and Gear box an o2a swap is a goooood thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
13.) For massive fun lag - Auto Tech 270 cam if you have an obd1 head.
moves your boost point to 3800 and your peak hp to 6k- helps top end like a mother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can not stress how much top end it really gives the motor... its nuts... Pulls 4-5 cars on a stock z28 camaro from a 40 roll to 100




























I swear to the bentley manual on this.
If your still reading this... you must be intrested in what logic i have in my parts list.... so ill just tell you what i did and itll make sence... or at least i hope it will.....
My setup is exact listed to the T above, Im running 10 psi to red line in every gear with NO PINGING, NO CHIP OR SOFTWARE TUNING, ON A COMPLETELY STOCK MOTOR. The car still gets VERY acceptable gas mileage, when putting around not goosing it, it idles very smoothly no surging or missing or rough ness. It has an air fuel ratio of 14.8-17.0 when crusing around town leagally (like a cop was behind you)
When it boosts, at wide open throttle, it enriches the mix to 12.0-14.0 depending on temps/load ect. IT DOES NOT KNOCK OR PING WHAT SO EVER. It does not break up, blow black smoke, bog down, lean out, or stall or surge. The INJECTORS AND THE MAF ARE KEY. They are a perfect match. at idle the MUCH larger maf housing pulls air through your sensor at a slower rate than your 2.0 maf housing, thus it trims fuel back to stoicheometric ratios at idle, its almost dead on. Im saying here that it dosent foul plugs, and bog. it idles like a stock 2.0 
I have watched the knock sensor voltages, the timing, load, maf readings, airfuels, injector on time, temps, like a hawk. everything is acceptable, it does not throw codes, it runs beautifully. 

















Ill get some videos up of a 2-4 gear pull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ask questions away............
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
- Mike


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

amazing... sounds like you got this down man
you make up for my loss in the 2.0t!!!
it was fun reading! cant wait till your vids!!!!!!








only bright spot of my night was reading your post
keep up your good work!


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (G-Boi)*

pretty much tricks the 2.0 into thinking its running "stock" but its moving more air and fuel... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the ecu just dosent really know it


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

that is very amazing.....i must say i also dont have any idle problems or leaning, but to do that with a stock ecu is great......very nice man!


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

If your using that large of a maf with an adjustable FPR then you are dialing in the injector size to match the maf flow. A maf that big could probably run much bigger injector's like 440's or bigger at a stock 3 bar FPR. do you know what you have your fuel pressure set at? it would be interesting to see which injectors match which oversize maf's for flow because most of us use the VR6 maf. finding the A8 maf on a budget seems pretty difficult, where did you source yours?


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (all-starr-me)*

It's been fun guys, but I blew up my transmission and I am going to do a full corrado drivetrain/powertrain swap, or start putting more dollars into my GTI... For those interested, I have a working system for sale... lmk if interested!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2838740


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_If your using that large of a maf with an adjustable FPR then you are dialing in the injector size to match the maf flow. A maf that big could probably run much bigger injector's like 440's or bigger at a stock 3 bar FPR. do you know what you have your fuel pressure set at? it would be interesting to see which injectors match which oversize maf's for flow because most of us use the VR6 maf. finding the A8 maf on a budget seems pretty difficult, where did you source yours?

28psi fuel pressure with vac line removed....
did a 5th gear pull today, i was seeing a 13.0 af average all the way to 140 mph


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (myjettaisred)*

what do you guys think of this IC, its cheap and i dont have any money for a spearco one.....how more inefficent can they really be, seems to have a low pressure drop
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_what do you guys think of this IC, its cheap and i dont have any money for a spearco one.....how more inefficent can they really be, seems to have a low pressure drop
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 

My buddy and I used a similiar IC on his 2.0L ABA with an Eaton M90 strapped on the front of it. Even with all of the pipes to get the thing mounted under the bumper on his MKIII Golf it did an amazing job of cooling down the compressed air from the *H*eatonM90.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (Shawn B)*

I picked up some red top 30# injectors and a 4.0bar fuel pressure regulator yesterday during my adventures at the wreckers! I will probably put these on the motor later tonight and hopefully get some other work done too. I may need a custom mapped chip from a friend later on and hopefully with these installed the fuelling I'll need will be there for that. The SNS stage 5.4 chip I have now should get me up and running soon!


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

I just read this whole thread, and I must say, I want to buy an ABA and Turbo it!
myjettaisred's last post, with his set up description really got me excited! Just how fast is a 2.0T? 1/4 mile and car vs car experiences?
Should I really be scared for the tranny though? I hear guys talking about exploding trannies, and that really scares me.. :S


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

haha with the 2.0T, quarter times are nice....under 15 with a good driver.....it is tough launching though, something im not good at yet
as for exploding trannies, i personally have never blown mine up....although i did blow one up in my coupe once......its all how you drive, smooth shifting and rev matching helps.....jamming gears and dropping clutches doesnt help.......so far my tranny is good, even reverse is fine underboost


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrSizzle* »_I just read this whole thread, and I must say, I want to buy an ABA and Turbo it!
myjettaisred's last post, with his set up description really got me excited! Just how fast is a 2.0T? 1/4 mile and car vs car experiences?
Should I really be scared for the tranny though? I hear guys talking about exploding trannies, and that really scares me.. :S

The launch is where 3/4 trannies explode... When your tires are spinning, the sudden regain of traction will shatter your diffy... this is why the LSD is a popular low cost transmission modification.... Far less than the approx 5,000 bones you'd need to fix up all your gears, CV's and such. Just be nice to the tranny on launch and you shouldnt have to worry... especially if you keep the boost under the 6-7 range.
Do it man... it was damn fun while mine was working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrSizzle* »_
myjettaisred's last post, with his set up description really got me excited! Just how fast is a 2.0T? 1/4 mile and car vs car experiences?
Should I really be scared for the tranny though? 

Well, I have an 02A and no first gear.... It went long before i was boosted.
many a crazy e-brake yankin burnout before that happened....
on the highway its faster than a 1.8t with a 3" turbo back.(with out a chip)
from a 40 roll it instantly starts pulling on a vr6 with intake/exhaust
its dead even with a mustang gt (2001 era) @ 12 psi.
Its crazy fun to drive, and if you have a speed limiter..... you constantly bounce off of it








125 is where mines at.... Yes, im working on a way to remove this pesky guy, rest assured when i find a way, other than a chip, I will share it with the world.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

So the addition of the LSD should put me in the clear with the tranny explosion?
And about the O2A swap, it would hold the power and torque that much better? Compared with an O2O with LSD, which is better, and more cost effective?
myjettaisred, just get a normal ABA chip. it's pretty cheap, you should gain a couple ponies AND you'll have no limiter too. and don't forget, it's super easy to do








Thx for the responses guys, I'm getting more excited about this everyday


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

o2a is better.....people have had issues with not only the diff blowing, but its fairly easy to spin first gear......so a lot of things in the 020 have issues with that much more power.....if you got the money and dont mind cable shifting, get the 02a and diff


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_o2a is better.....people have had issues with not only the diff blowing, but its fairly easy to spin first gear......so a lot of things in the 020 have issues with that much more power.....if you got the money and dont mind cable shifting, get the 02a and diff

020s suck.
I blew FOUR up in my mk2 2.0 swapped jetta.
yes, this is due to burnouts, launching, "grabbing" second and having a six puck monster clutch.
I bought my o2a off my my buddy, and this is its SIXTH vehicle its been in.
the last two were turbo 2.0s, and we gave the 02a hell the whole time.
First gear had to give it up some time, so i guess it was gonna be right before I got my current turbo setup done....








so this time, im looking at a 02j or even an o2m (gli/gti 6 speed)
i like to drive my cars like i stole them, its lots more fun that way, 
just keep replacing the weak point until you find something more up to the task, that dosent break


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

What do you guys think about this? 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

yeah that is the poor mans lsd
it just locks the stock diff up a bit......from what i understand, they work reasonably well but its very easy to blow out the bolt kit/diff with that as it strains the diff a ton


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

The O2A is a good upgrade, you can find them in 16v B3 passats for cheap. Even better is the 02J. if you have the money get a peloquin for them, the diffs and rivits are still weak. you can get a VR6 o2A and change the bellhousing to fit the 2.0. or buy an o2A with bad gears and swap a set of 02J gears into the case from a 1.8t with a blown diff for cheap. 
I actually prefer a longer gearing 5 speed than the short 6 speed like the o2M. you have more gearing if you set the ratio's up right, and the car will be faster as you have to shift less. Also the o2m is huge and weigh's a ton, which counters the gain of not doing a vr6 swp and makes you slower.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I have built my 2.0L turbo motor with the addition of the 02J tranny. My previous motor in my cabby was a stage 3 G60 with an 020 and rather than blow the diff out of it, I couldn't keep a clutch disc in it longer than a month or two. I even ripped the center out of a 4 puck SACHS disc with a custom sprung 16V pressure plate. The 02J is a much stronger tranny with a larger disc when compared to the 020, I just hope I am not pulling my tranny out to change clutch discs all the time like my last 020.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

PARTS INFO
If you are looking for an adaptor for a -4 oil feed line to fit in the top of your K24 turbo, one from a cummins diesel oil feed line from the block will work.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I'm going to install an 02A with the new motor as well. Reverse is toast on my jetta right now. half the teeth are chipped.


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

But is the O2A just a simple 'out with the old - in with the new' type of swap? or does it require some custom fabing?
I've also been reading that it would be MUCH better to Turbo an older OBD1, instead of an OBD2, sinceit has a better crank and tougher internals/block. Now I understand it's better to have these tougher internals, ubt at the same time I see you guys running ~10 PSI on OBD2 engines with no problems.. 
I ask this since I'd like to be doing the turbo in a OBD2 car, since it would be an altoghether newer car, with less mileage, etc. etc. So maybe just going with a double headgasket?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

i will be starting an 8vT project soon (hopefully) on a mk4 using a Ko3 turbo from a 1.8t. doing this allows me to run STOCK ECU PROGRAMMING AND STOCK INJECTORS (sorry, i find that exciting). thus far, my expenses are less than $200 for the manifold and turbo. 
perhaps i can keep my turbo project under $300...any challenge takers?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

your going to need a custom manifold/downpipe.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_i will be starting an 8vT project soon (hopefully) on a mk4 using a Ko3 turbo from a 1.8t. doing this allows me to run STOCK ECU PROGRAMMING AND STOCK INJECTORS (sorry, i find that exciting). thus far, my expenses are less than $200 for the manifold and turbo. 
perhaps i can keep my turbo project under $300...any challenge takers?

The 2.0L you plan to turbo is not even close to the same motor/engine management as the 1.8T you got the manifold and turbo from. You'll need to do some more research to determine what you will need to do to turbo your motor.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

i dont know where hes getting "stock injectors" from, the second part i list is injectors.....


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_The 2.0L you plan to turbo is not even close to the same motor/engine management as the 1.8T you got the manifold and turbo from. You'll need to do some more research to determine what you will need to do to turbo your motor.

the ecu and mass air flow have the ability to calculate changes in the air flow, since i wont be running anything more than 5-8lbs.

_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_your going to need a custom manifold/downpipe.

and, the manifold from a TDI will bolt onto the 8v head, as well as accomodate the ko3. i may have to make a custom downpipe...but that is one of the easiest parts to make for a turbo, so it shouldnt be to big of a deal.

edit: at least this is what i believe. ive been told by someone that they put a ko3 on their mk4 2.0 and it works good without a chip or upgraded injectors. also, if you look at the parts list for the EIP stage 1 turbo for mk4s, they do not include injectors. they do however supply a new FPR, which i think i will get just as a precaution.


_Modified by alexhileman at 1:41 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_ using a Ko3 turbo from a 1.8t. doing this allows me to run STOCK ECU PROGRAMMING AND STOCK INJECTORS 


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_and, the manifold from a TDI will bolt onto the 8v head, as well as accomodate the ko3.


You are confusing.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
and, the manifold from a TDI will bolt onto the 8v head, as well as accomodate the ko3. i may have to make a custom downpipe...but that is one of the easiest parts to make for a turbo, so it shouldnt be to big of a deal.

Right and Wrong.
The manifold will bolt on to your head, it will not bolt up to a ko3s.
you need a custom manifold + downpipe, so at this point, you might as well just buy a 275.00 atp mani + a t3/t4 + an atp down pipe.
and a downpipe is def not "one of the easiest parts to make for a turbo"
just a heads up.
and to properly tune any turbo setup, you need a wide band, a boost gauge, and for vag applications, a vag-com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
there is no such thing as "slapping" a turbo on something.

_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_the ecu and mass air flow have the ability to calculate changes in the air flow, since i wont be running anything more than 5-8lbs.


not really. i run 8 psi day to day and on weekends turn it up to 12 psi.
im running 360cc injectors and a 3 1/4 inch maf and also have a adjustable fuel pressure reg. just to run 8psi and keep the stock software, requires extensive tweaking. the balancing act you have to deal with is: keeping the lean enough down low, but having enough fuel way up top (4th and 5th gear near redline) too much fuel, and no tuning = poop idle and poop gas milage , not enough fuel = very driveable car but not enough fuel under boost.
with a bigger maf + injectors you scale the whole fuel system up in proportion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

so, you suggest getting a new MAF housing, and injectors.
also, i was talking about using a ko3, not the ko3s. however, im going to assume that it is the same deal, since 1.8t owners can do a ko3 to ko3s swap fairly easily.
but...if my proposed setup will not work, how does EIP get away with selling its stage 1 kit? they slightly reccommend using bigger injectors and chipping, but they seem to suggest that their kit can be run without these two. however, i am willing to take your word for it since you did try the project. 
not to be rude, but i havent really seen why you quit the ko3 project other than the fact that a k26 setup was easier to come by. perhaps you could enlighten me more throughly?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_You are confusing.

i would be using the ko3 turbo in conjunction with a TDI manifold, because this manifold will bolt on the 8v head, and i thought previously that it would allow the ko3 to be used.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_so, you suggest getting a new MAF housing, and injectors.
also, i was talking about using a ko3, not the ko3s. however, im going to assume that it is the same deal, since 1.8t owners can do a ko3 to ko3s swap fairly easily.
but...if my proposed setup will not work, how does EIP get away with selling its stage 1 kit? they slightly reccommend using bigger injectors and chipping, but they seem to suggest that their kit can be run without these two. however, i am willing to take your word for it since you did try the project. 
not to be rude, but i havent really seen why you quit the ko3 project other than the fact that a k26 setup was easier to come by. perhaps you could enlighten me more throughly?

K03 turbos are VERY small... they spool very quickly and will definatly produce your desired boost of about 5psi at a very low rpm... The only problem with the k03 is they are a very disposable turbo... much like the 1.8T's k04 Oil seals can be replaced, but they cannot be rebuilt.... (i know some people will try to disagree) but it is MUCH cheaper to buy a new k03 than to have a worn out one rebuilt. The engineering in the k03 is very good in the respect that it is a very cheap turbo to manufacture, but at the same time, this engineering causes parts in the k03 to be "un-rebuildable". I don't have time to explain this, but you'll find any turbo rebuilding company will tell you the same thing. 
Also, the k03 has an internal wastegate, once again I don't feel like explaining why I (and others) like external wastegates over internal wastegates, but it's much easier to reduce backpressure and increase performance with the external wastegate setup.
Third, the k26 is a FANTASTIC turbo... It was used in many German cars. I, personally, think it is a well matched turbo for the 2.0L 8V engine... I am VERY pleased with the torque and hp curves while using the k26 on my 2.0. The k26 is very durrable and (sort of) easy to find.
The k26 is also a very loud turbo. The distinct sound of turbine whine is present under almost all conditions except decelleration... especially from the exhaust side (if your exhaust is unrestrictive).
Also... You need to listen and trust me... Because what I am about to say WILL have an effect on you sooner or later...
You will get your turbo 8V all going and you will have happy days on 5psi... Then you will jump in your grandmas bone stock V6 Oldsmobile delta 88 and find out your 8v hasnt got **** for power... You will be on a constant nasty cycle of trying to increase boost and power. TRUST me, I went through the exact thing you are going through right now. I said... ohh I'll just leave the audi wastegate at it's stock setting of 6psi... Yeah, 6psi came around... I took it for one drive, then I went straight home and bought a manual boost controller and more fueling goodies. I don't care what anybody says... whatever PSI they are running now is not enough... eventually you'll find yourself half naked on the corner of a busy street with a cardboard sign saying "Will Work for 0.001psi"... Soon you'll pawn off grandpa's old coin collection, then the tv, then your clothes and nicest shoes... the cycle will lead on to other cars, then your house... soon your wife, kids, family friends will hate you because you beg them for money... ALL the time. Eventually all you will own is the clothes on your back (if any clothes are on your back at all), and a turbo 2.0L 8V volkswagen.... Next comes kidneys, etc... 
The k03 will be nothing more than a road bump. It's so small that it won't produce the boost pressure you desire... even the 1.8T guys know that the k04 runs out of gas early... You'll get peak boost at a low rpm, but then you'll find nasty pressure loss at higher rpms... especially with bigger intercoolers. The k03 will barely even feel like a turbo especially on a 2.0L gasoline engine.... You can read about the turbo diesel and will come to understand they are low boost engines.
Turbocharging your engine for 5psi (which will likely only result in mediocre hp gains) is NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE. You can easilly get comparable power gains from going NA with things like cams, chips, port work, etc. You will come to find that it's not as easy as "slapping it on your engine". There is TONS of research and fabrication required. A LOT more work than you think. And all that work is not worth 130hp and 140ft lbs. Read about it... Do it right, and make a mean ass 8V force to be reckoned with. 
Get rid of your tdi manifold and baby k03 and get a k26, man.


_Modified by 16VJohn at 10:19 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

the TDI's have a one piece manifold/exhaust housing, so you can't change it, unless you get a manifold off a passat/A4 tdi, which is pretty rare. all k03's are to small for the 8v, even the k04 is to small, you have less flow and need a higher flowing compressor to make up for the lack of flow. 2.0's and 1.8T's use different versions of management, you can't just change them, or their chips. the FPR EIP uses is a Rising Rate FPR that ups the pressure as boost rises, making your injectors flow more, like switching to a 4 or 5 bar from a stock 3 bar, but only as boost rises. RRFPR's are really just band aidss that provide ok power but poor part throttle drivability.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
not to be rude, but i havent really seen why you quit the ko3 project other than the fact that a k26 setup was easier to come by. perhaps you could enlighten me more throughly?

k26>k03 or ko3S
a k26 will flow a bit more than a t3/t4 hybrid
it aint small, it makes the ko3 look like a joke.








and its way easier to get to work.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

Here are some updated pics of what has been going on with my Rabbit! The front end has been completely rebuilt with new parts and is fully reassembled back on the ground (it's been on jack stands for a couple of months at least).
Digifant I Wiring








Modified Oil Drain Tube From The K24








How I left The Rabbit Last Night


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

thank you to everyone who replied to me...i didnt think many people would have tried this, or even thought about it but i was wrong.
however...i am still sort of looking at the ko3 setup. i (possibly) want to do this as a engineering project for school, and it would be cheap to do it this way, and it would teach me something about turboing cars. 
then again, i have been and still am looking at k26 setups. in the month or so i have been on here, i have read that many many people are happy with them, and i have seen more than one complete setup for sale.
most of this project is still up in the air. at this point a know a decent amount about turbo systems, but im still not convinced that i could do the neccessary "tweaking" as myjettaisred puts it...
and i have a question...does anyone know how the mk4 tranny holds up to boost? im fairly sure ill have to replace the clutch, but thats no big deal...i think my car is about due for one anyways. but from what ive read, trannies are typically blown when you dump the power to them to quickly, which is something i dont think i have ever really done, minus the occasional shift to 2nd chirp. but, how does everyone think the mk4 trannsmission will hold up?
also...will the oil pan off of a mk3 fit the mk4 block? I'm think theyre the same...


_Modified by alexhileman at 6:25 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_...but, how does everyone think the mk4 trannsmission will hold up?

I am using the MKIV O2J tranny in my Rabbit, it tends to hold up a lot better than the old linkage style 020's. A lot of guys also swap to 02A tranny's when building a turbo (or any other high hp) motor, same as the MKIV 02J basically.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

this is kind of random...but i was thinking so i posted.
the mk4 bay is set up differently than the mk3, the air box is on the drivers side rather than the passenger side. this causes some problems, since a k26 is normally mounted so that the intake is on the passenger side.
could you mount the turbo the other way on the manifold, so that the turbo pumps the air down towards the ground? this way coolant/washer fluid containers would not have to be relocated, and im guessing it would then be slightly easier to run pipe to a FMIC. then piping could be run through in front of the passenger side front wheel, looped around the back of the manifold, and then be connected.
it would take more pipe bending/welding...but does that make sence to anyone else?


_Modified by alexhileman at 10:05 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

I did consider switching to the MKIV lower/upper intake manifolds to use a front mount intercooler with the endtanks in opposite ends to make the set-up easier with less piping. This might be more practical to set-up this way in another car but due to my motor being in a MKI with the shock towers modified it seemed like a better idea to not try and go between the tower and the timing belt side of the motor. I switched my front intercooler to a custom endtanked Audi 5000 intercooler that has the inlet and outlet in the same endtank which allows me to run the intercooler piping all on the driver's side with not all that much more piping. The only obstruction for me will be the stock battery location but that's not so bad in my situation due to me already having the battery re-locate kit from my previous Cabby.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

yea, even in the mk3, the battery was such a big problem when i used my fmic. so i just re-located the battery, made life so much easier.
even with the mk4 intake manifold, the piping is not all that much different, with just the tb being on the other side. so i dont understand why people always say their piping would be alot easier with the mk4 intake manifold..









i'll whore out some pics from my glorous turbo days...


----------



## MeanDub98 (Oct 28, 2004)

quick question for those with oil restrictors: about how small is the diameter?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

no no no, thats not what im asking.








im asking whether i could flip the turbo around, so the compressor is on the "drivers side" of the bay. the intake on my 2.0 is on the drivers side, and there isnt any room on the passenger side of the engine bay to place piping/cone filter, as far as i can tell.
i also thought perhaps i could flip the turbo, and then rotate the compressor housing? im not sure if you can do that, but to me...it looks like its possible.

edit: just look at this....http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 


_Modified by alexhileman at 5:11 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

you can, you will need to reclock everything so your oil feed is vertical again....just make sure the feeds are near the vertical......anything off of that will cause some pooling, and since your clocking it already you might as well try to get it perfectly up and down......but yes, you can flip it then rotate EVERYTHING


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

to be honest, i dont know if a 5k mani will fit mk4 golf/jettas....
it requires a bit of smacking the fire wall in a mk3 already, so i know how tight mk4s are, I wouldnt exactly consider doing this to a nice car.
My mk3 was dirt cheap, and as ghetto as some of my stuff looks (Function>Fashion its cheaper that way too! ) I had no problem beating my firewall and cutting/bending things out of the way, someone with a nicer car may not wanna go this route.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_to be honest, i dont know if a 5k mani will fit mk4 golf/jettas....
it requires a bit of smacking the fire wall in a mk3 already, so i know how tight mk4s are, I wouldnt exactly consider doing this to a nice car.
My mk3 was dirt cheap, and as ghetto as some of my stuff looks (Function>Fashion its cheaper that way too! ) I had no problem beating my firewall and cutting/bending things out of the way, someone with a nicer car may not wanna go this route.









meh. me like smash things!
i know it will fit. if it fits on an ABA head, it will fit on a AEG(?) head.
you didnt have to smash it to much did you? i know there is probably close to a foot of clearance behind the head...


_Modified by alexhileman at 10:46 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

if anyone wants a good k26/t04e 57trim stg3 .6 a/r hybrid... plz let me know, mine is sitting in a box ready for a buyer... was up on ebay but the reserve was never met


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

how much for the turbo


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

$675 plus shipping /w insurance
they are about $850 new, but mine has about 1k miles on it


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

anyone got a recommendation for a head gasket spacer?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

GASKETS?!


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/headgaskets.html










_Modified by myjettaisred at 7:06 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

anyone ever do a gt28rs turbo system on a 8v? or know of anyone who did?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/headgaskets.html









_Modified by myjettaisred at 7:06 PM 10-7-2006_

thats the copper one, is it better than the SS ones?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

copper is better.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

We did at the shop, but the owner will deny it works properly. (Long story) GT28RS on a 1.8L PG block and xflow head.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_We did at the shop, but the owner will deny it works properly. (Long story) GT28RS on a 1.8L PG block and xflow head.

details perhaps? A friend of mine came across a 8v to gt28rs manifold, and im kind of looking into that project as well.
why does the owner deny that it works properly?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_copper is better.

why is copper better


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

to tell you the truth i am not 100% sure. 
im not expert in cars, and i wont pretend to be...everything i know about VWs has been learned in the last month and a half. 
however, i do know that when most people attempt to lower their compression they use a copper gasket. 
but...i could be wrong.


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

copper transfers heat better. Moves more heat away from the mix, resulting in a slightly safer operating enviroment under higher boost.


_Modified by Kougaiji at 7:41 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

copper is a better choice in some peoples opinions due to its very good heat conducting properties, and usually copper spacers are reusable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

On a different note.... Short Term update.
I blew my rear motor mount up, and now have VF mounts all the way around. If you can put up with a bit of dash rattle, I can only say good things about the much more positive driving feel.
Also, when my mount let go, it took the downpipe and dump with it.
Thats all fixed up now and shes still running great.
Also.... Im running 20w50 castrol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dosent thin out like 5w30 did when it gets really hot. also im running the larger filter (80s era diesel rabbit) it adds about 1/2 more capacity and has a much larger filtering area. - like a couple bucks more if you buy oem mann or mahle filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still running 8 psi on the low side and 12 on the high side. (nights/weekends) car is running awesome.








on a side note.... who has a good G60 02A I can buy for a good price?
I miss first gear


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

any dyno numbers for this k26 setup?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

not yet, im gunna be running a low comp gasket and hopefully swap to c2 software, i might try to get dyno numbers right now, but it is running less than perfect as we speak


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_on a side note.... who has a good G60 02A I can buy for a good price?
I miss first gear









Try looking in the Passat and Other models classifieds, there's always a 16v getting parted, so you can get a 02A for cheap


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
k26>k03 or ko3S
a k26 will flow a bit more than a t3/t4 hybrid
it aint small, it makes the ko3 look like a joke.








and its way easier to get to work.


Not true, most T3/T4's are bigger than K26's.
There's T3/T4's the can do 700+whp, it's not just your typical T3/T04B turbo that we're talking about here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

anyone have a k26 for sale?
i need one asap


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

how much you lookin to spend ,i know a guy with a bunch, but he wants some coin for them, sometimes hes reasonable, mostly hes not


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

how much does he want ? good condition?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

for everything including the manifold and wg and turbo/DP, he wanted 250, i dunno if you need another manifold or not


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

to update on my project...
I think ive pretty much decided against going 2.0t at the moment. It has just caused lots of fighting between me and my parents. They don't trust me enough to take my word that I do actually know what im doing, and if i have any questions I have lots of people to go to.
So, instead of going 2.0t...im going to try and get a mk2 that needs some work...and just play with that for a while. then when I can go 2.0t, maybe ill sell the mk2 for the $$.
thanks for all the help everyone has given...hopefully ill be able to use it someday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_for everything including the manifold and wg and turbo/DP, he wanted 250, i dunno if you need another manifold or not

yeah man let me know i deff need the turbo and maybe the downpipe


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

ok all the stuff comes from the audi 5k, so its not gunna be a DP that will bolt in, but it will have the flex joint for the WG and the 3bolt flanges, and the 4 bolt to the turbo


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

ok then i dont know about the dp
i boght G-Bois stuff but the turbo got lost in through customs
i have the dp he used 
so illl just need the turbo 
how much does he want? i have cash in hand


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

150 bucks for the turbo shipped


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

I've put my complete setup up for sale (minus the digifant conversion as that was borrowed for this project). You will need C2 OBD2 software or a SS EIC/ SDS / Standalone for an OBD1 setup.
$3500 obo for all the parts and whatnots. Most was NEW or NEAR-NEW OEM stock, so its pricey. Makes for a great bolt-on setup though if anyone's getting some crazy ideas reading this thread. I'm not hiding anything, the buildup of my car is in this thread as well. Slightly more than $500, but its pretty much the complete setup.
-Ian
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2879027


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

I also have a ghetto/home-made junkyard turbo set-up!
saab 900 turbo - t3 50trim .42/.48a/r internal gate (exhaust housing has been ported and wheels clipped for better flow)
tdi turbo diesel manifold with a custom t3 flange adapter. port matched with the head and turbo.
mild steel mandrel bends for boost piping, 2.25" from turbo to fmic (junkyard starion intercooler /w modified inlet/outlet to accomodate bigger piping) and 2.5" from IC to TB.
obd1 motor /w stacked VR headgasket with re-used stock headbolts, autotech 260/256 cam, polished ports (with a dremel). recent addition is a usrt short runner intake manifold with an obd1 vr6 throttlebody.
fueling wise, I'm using g60 injectors @ 4bar (310cc's) for 10psi /w a custom made chip using winhex and a moates burn1. I'm also using an SDS eic for 'high boost' (dual stage boost controller) that starts injecting fuel at 11psi, and is good for 22psi.

I've been running the cheapo set-up for the last 4 years (40k), all year round, and even in adverse winter conditions in Canada (-40c, 3 feet of snow, etc.) with zero problems.... other than 2 broken trannies, 2 axles, 3 front motor (soon to be 4) mounts and 3 sets of clutches.
This car had to be 100% reliable 'cause I had to daily drive this car 100km's a day to school for a year and a half. And being a poor student at the time, I had to make sure the car ran efficiently - meaning GOOD mileage. This is why I ditched the stupid FMU and learned the ways of motronic tinkering. The car holds idle at 15:1, drive off boost 14:7 and 12:1afr's with boost. That meant, 36mpg highway driving.
In total, I've spent within $500usd within the turbo set-up (turbo, piping, bov, fmic). Reallistically, you need a higher budget to do it right. I ended up buying a vag-com, wideband, etc. - supporting mods. And spent countless weeks trying to learn how to tune it.
In the end, if you do it right, it's all worth it!!!


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_I also have a ghetto/home-made junkyard turbo set-up!
fueling wise, I'm using g60 injectors @ 4bar (310cc's) for 10psi /w a custom made chip using winhex and a moates burn1. I'm also using an SDS eic for 'high boost' (dual stage boost controller) that starts injecting fuel at 11psi, and is good for 22psi.

I've been running the cheapo set-up for the last 4 years (40k), all year round, and even in adverse winter conditions in Canada (-40c, 3 feet of snow, etc.) with zero problems.... other than 2 broken trannies, 2 axles, 3 front motor (soon to be 4) mounts and 3 sets of clutches.

In the end, if you do it right, it's all worth it!!!


OBD1 or OBD2 ECU....
Where did you get the software / chip programmer?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

i am also interested in this custom programmer you got


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

I used winhex which can be found here http://www.soft32.com/download_1650.html
and got a burner from moates.net 
http://www.moates.net/product_...id=48
it took me a LONG time to figure (LOTS of reading) out some bits of the motronic system. if you're not computer savvy, don't even bother!
btw, I'm OBD1 and no CEL. I'll be trying out my 55# program soon (/w stock maf), just waiting for my big injectors to come in from the mail... dyno numbers coming soon


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

wow sweet, what chip is in our obd1 cars?.....like manufacturer and part number.....reason i ask is i work for whelen engineering, and we have a ton of programmers cuz we do our own micro controllers.....just wanted to know if i can use chips in stock


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_wow sweet, what chip is in our obd1 cars?.....like manufacturer and part number.....

obd1 (I'm running motronic 2) cars have 28pins/legs on the actual chip and they hold 512k worth of data in the rom.
I bought a couple of chips (atmel 29C512) from a local electronic shop for $4bucks each. btw, you only need 1 chip to start playing as these are "erasable" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how big are your injectors?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_I used winhex which can be found here http://www.soft32.com/download_1650.html
and got a burner from moates.net 
http://www.moates.net/product_...id=48
it took me a LONG time to figure (LOTS of reading) out some bits of the motronic system. if you're not computer savvy, don't even bother!
btw, I'm OBD1 and no CEL. I'll be trying out my 55# program soon (/w stock maf), just waiting for my big injectors to come in from the mail... dyno numbers coming soon









Sweet thanks. Where can I find some documentation on interpreting the HEX data on the chips? Could you send me a sample binary from your turbo setup? My jetta was OBD1 as well, but I switched to digifant as I couldn't get any software off the shelf for it at the time. I'm a computer tech so I'd love to figure this out.


----------



## RobMkII (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

I'd love some information on this also. A buddy of mine wants me to switch to a GM ECM because he does not have the tools to edit the VW chips. If I can gather some information and the tools it would help me greatly!


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (RobMkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMkII* »_I'd love some information on this also. A buddy of mine wants me to switch to a GM ECM because he does not have the tools to edit the VW chips. If I can gather some information and the tools it would help me greatly!

Sound crazy but he should try it out. I'd be different and could open up new avenues


----------



## RobMkII (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BladesNet)*

Well we know it will work you use a turbo sunbird ECM. He has done it before on a turbo civic. It's no plug and play by any means. You have to use a mix of gm and stock sensors, along with re-wiring most of the harness. The only reason we are looking at doing it as he knows the software. And in result he can burn me a spot on chip (he has a dyno), I'm not a fan of "mail order tuning". I feel this way because there is no way to really get things really right without testing and tuning that specific engine.


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (RobMkII)*

There's tunerpro and tunercat








Also, I was reading up a few days ago, looks like 90-92 MPFI ecu do work too with boost
















slappynuts had the idea once .... just, never evolved.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (BladesNet)*

Well for me it's Digifant. I want to be able to write my (our) own software, as we seem to do a lot of digifant conversions in VW's. I'd love to work on a proper 16v NA chip for digi-2. (seeing as I'm building one right now)


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

wow im interested in trying to write code for my car too......i can see it going horrificially wrong though







im good at code, but i have no idea how the chips are mapped out, which pins are inputs/outputs and watnot


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*








no more info?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

update (kinda)
alrighty, im gonna post some answers to questions that havent been fully answered.
after putting close to 7,000 miles on my k26 setup, i have expierenced no mechanical problems.
heres some specs on the motor:
bottom end - stock obd2 with 199,1xx miles on it.
compression- stock (obd1 victor reinz metal gasket)
head - obd1 port n polished + autotech 270 cam
2.5 down pipe/ turbo back , no cat
2" ID boost piping
11 psi DAILY
I cant stress how badly i beat the living hell out of this thing. 
I drive it like its not my own...... literally bouncing off the 5th gear fuel cut. spiking 13 psi in 5th @ redline...... 
STOCK EVERYTHING PEOPLE!!!! 200 K On the motor!!!















My point: 10 psi is completely reliable on a stock motor.
What exactly does 10 psi get you?
official kill list:
stock mazda 3
Mk3 12V Vr6 (chip/headers/intake/2.5 cat back) 
dead even with a stock cobalt ss (205 hp)
cadillac STS (north star v8) loud, twin chrome pipes








dead even with 1.8t jetta apr 93 + 2.5 turbo back
pulled a car or from 60 so on a 2001 mustang gt 4.6 v8 
pulled a hair on a new stock dsg gli
makes quick enough work of most 4 banger hondas/acuras.... makes it not even worth the gas..... b16s + b18 integras/civics








say what you want, but for as cheap as you can wrap a k26 setup up, its so worth every penny. 10 psi puts the 2.0 on the map with some much higher dollar metal. 
stacking headgaskets and finding some suitable programming are all thats keeping you from making 280~ whp on an obd1 bottom end with an 02a (PBWB but - the 02A)







The 2.0 on 10 psi is a hell of a lotta fun to drive around, its worth doing, and itll take every bit of abuse you toss its way happily (assuming good fuel and tune!)







to 2.0 boost nirvana


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

yea im running 7psi and it doesnt even flinch at that......only issue i run into was during the summer i had a week or so in CT where it was near 100, and that caused for some interesting predet, timing was retarded and watnot, but hopefully after the fmic and water injection i can run it at any heat......fall is SWEET for boost


----------



## Conceps (Dec 5, 2005)

is there a big price difference between the t3 and the k26? i saw somone comparing them but it seems the k26 is alot cheaper.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Conceps)*

yeah the k26 is a lot cheaper when lookin used stuff, but that sometimes is because most t3s are with lower mileage......only good thing buy t3 is that it gives you a bigger range of turbos, where as k26s you have to use a borge warner kkk turbo
mine is a 41 trim


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

anyone know how to calculate the a/r? which radius do i use


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

you know C2 has an OBD 1 chip out?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_you know C2 has an OBD 1 chip out?

yeah they do, call them up..


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

250, you need a vr maf housing and 440 injectors


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

wow this thread lasted a while?!


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_wow this thread lasted a while?!

this thread is the reason i have a k26 on my car








lots of good info here, you just have to sort though the not so good info.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

indeed. this thread is probably the best 2.0 turbo thread there is. hopefully someday i can put all i learned in here to good use.








pg 15 pwn'd.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

yeah we should start another one, or i should just make a page of my own with everything needed to know about k26 setups......it seemed like me and apparently a million other people had the same idea at the same time haha


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

ben we should make a page when you help me do my install


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_yeah we should start another one, or i should just make a page of my own with everything needed to know about k26 setups......

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sort all the good from the bad.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

does anyone have pictures of where the oil lines go?
i plan on installing soon and need the info 
also BEN i need you to contact me asap so we can talk about some things 
thanks 
_nick


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

yeah i would get picks of my oil line install, but someone stole my digi from my room















but i got a test tomorrow so chances are you wont hear from me till then, maybe tonight after 10 or 11


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Save yourself the hassle of building one, buy one!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2929832


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

if i lived in Canada...i would be all over that.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

my pos ghetto junkyard 2.slo did 211whp/[email protected] last week.
less than $800 put towards my turbo set-up
as soon as I fix my boost spiking problem, I'm going to dyno at 20psi with the hopes to see 250whp









edit for dyno sheet










_Modified by LZ7J at 5:35 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

Raced a Revo Stage 1 MK5 GTI yesteday, he only started pulling slowly after about 100mph.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

hhaha nice, im thinkin bout either MS or digi now, i just need to be able to have my car go through emissions


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

btw there is a wideband GB going on, just search my name and itll come up in the FI classifieds


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_update (kinda)
alrighty, im gonna post some answers to questions that havent been fully answered.
after putting close to 7,000 miles on my k26 setup, i have expierenced no mechanical problems.
heres some specs on the motor:
bottom end - stock obd2 with 199,1xx miles on it.
compression- stock (obd1 victor reinz metal gasket)
head - obd1 port n polished + autotech 270 cam
2.5 down pipe/ turbo back , no cat
2" ID boost piping
11 psi DAILY
I cant stress how badly i beat the living hell out of this thing. 
I drive it like its not my own...... literally bouncing off the 5th gear fuel cut. spiking 13 psi in 5th @ redline...... 
STOCK EVERYTHING PEOPLE!!!! 200 K On the motor!!!















My point: 10 psi is completely reliable on a stock motor.
What exactly does 10 psi get you?
official kill list:
stock mazda 3
Mk3 12V Vr6 (chip/headers/intake/2.5 cat back) 
dead even with a stock cobalt ss (205 hp)
cadillac STS (north star v8) loud, twin chrome pipes








dead even with 1.8t jetta apr 93 + 2.5 turbo back
pulled a car or from 60 so on a 2001 mustang gt 4.6 v8 
pulled a hair on a new stock dsg gli
makes quick enough work of most 4 banger hondas/acuras.... makes it not even worth the gas..... b16s + b18 integras/civics








say what you want, but for as cheap as you can wrap a k26 setup up, its so worth every penny. 10 psi puts the 2.0 on the map with some much higher dollar metal. 
stacking headgaskets and finding some suitable programming are all thats keeping you from making 280~ whp on an obd1 bottom end with an 02a (PBWB but - the 02A)







The 2.0 on 10 psi is a hell of a lotta fun to drive around, its worth doing, and itll take every bit of abuse you toss its way happily (assuming good fuel and tune!)







to 2.0 boost nirvana






















cant wait to put my baby on....


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

where is benny and the jetta....supposedly his was going in this week too
he was the one that bought g-boi's k26 setup....interested to see when his is in


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

here i am Ben! haha
i ran into a delay this weekend with a bad wheel bearing 
all my gaskets and such came in
saturday is the day!
i will have tons of pics and stuff!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

yea i think we all know how that crap always happens, get that **** in and stomp on some vrs already


----------



## electric zounds (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

bump


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (electric zounds)*

sad to say ben but im selling this kit
things have come up and i need the money
looking to sell this so people make offers
im looking to sell for 650 
i know the OP built his kit for 500 but i paid around 700 for everything
im including :
k26 turbo, exhaust manifold,downpipe, C2 PERFORMANCE CHIP, #30 injectors, all new gaskets needed, tapped oil pan, oil lines, intake pipe, wastegate


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

sucks this has to go, im sure someone on here is already lookin for the cash


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

i hope so
i would even part out some things like the chip and such 
make offers thru PM ppl


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

ok PUT THAT **** ON YOU CAR NOW!!!! hahaha, keep the **** and go for it asap!!!, im home in a week or so and itd be sweet if i could wander down and check out your setup


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

if you can down i might have to put it on
since right now my mind is in a million places!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

DO IT!


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

bump.
all i want for christmas is some 2.0t pics. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im pumped about this spring. my cars getting a ABA block w/ je's, a new t3/t04 snail, some 034efi goodness, passat VR6 brakes/wheels, and a borla. 
ive seen such good results w/ stock aba heads and standalone i cant wait to see what my porting job puts out. people are running 260whp on stock ports w/ 20psi. i carved out alot of metal from my head. 
stacking my chips to snag the big power parts. now im am glad i dropped $525 on that snake. im getting antsey.
P.S. ill do porting of ABA heads/mani's for a decent price. no flow bench, though. gasket matched and shaped/smoothed. LMK locals.









_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 3:55 PM 12-19-2006_


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 3:57 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i think people have made even more on stock heads at 20psi too!
i think im going the 16v route very soon, building up a motor outside on a stand, hopefully i can get it in soon.....just the damn emissions which ruins my day


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my friend is selling me his precision turbo off his talon. its about the same as a t3/t04. $250.








now i just gotta get my block built and the 034efi. i dont know but i think im gonna buy scat rods for this engine too. arp bolts are $110 and the scats w/ arps' are $350, so $240 for h-beams aint bad insurance. right? 
anybody have a obd1 block/crank for cheap?
im building a 2.0L 16vT after this 400whp or bust. but i wanna finish this engine/car first.
LMK if you want help. ive pulled/replaced my motor 3 times. im pretty quick now. 
i need to get this passat. sweet brakes and bbs'. im excited about my golf this year. big power. 
clarkson: whats the deal? will my 4 cyl axles work w/ the VR6 hubs?










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 7:12 PM 12-24-2006_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i dont see how changing the head on your car would violate emissions. if you stick with the aba motronic and just run the 16v head it wouldnt change anything except the horse, right?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

no...because youre pulling more air in. i would think that if you ran a 16v head with unchanged fuel rates...it would run a little bit more lean. however, im no expert. just putting in my $0.02


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

well obviously you'd have to have a chip made to compansate for the increased air coming in, but if it utilizes the same fuel injection then there should be no problems emissions-wise.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

that sounds correct to me. if youre using a chip, you definitely wont have any problems.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

no1 is interested in my setup?
ill throw in my brand new autotech 260 cam with it all for 500
this kit is the same as ben's (clarksongli) but from what i was told by him, a better chip
i can do 500 shipped and i have pics


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

id love to...but until i move out no modding for me.
anyone ever do a k26 setup on a mk2 1.8l 8v?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_no1 is interested in my setup?
ill throw in my brand new autotech 260 cam with it all for 500
this kit is the same as ben's (clarksongli) but from what i was told by him, a better chip
i can do 500 shipped and i have pics 

hey sry guys i havent been on for a while, home for xmas break and dont use the comp much but i would be interested nick, im really lookin just for the chip, but would take a spare k26 setup


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

cool ben
i have an offer of 550 shipped
so if you can match that, or come close, its yours


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

pg 16 what.

_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
anyone ever do a k26 setup on a mk2 1.8l 8v?

why yes i have.








RV block/g60 rods/pistons, aba head, g60 digi1, k26 snail, boostfactory snake header, custom intake mani.
soon to be 2.0L aba w/ je forged pistons/scat rods, presicion t3/t04, and 034efi.







and 3" turbo back on passat BBS's and 11" Girling60's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
im almost finished doing a mkIII dash swap. should be done this weekend. then im taking it for rot/body repair and new paint. 
ive got 3-4 months to complete this car. gotta get that loot and get busy.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:22 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

so has this project run lean yet and melted a piston? I hope your using c2 for software and have upgraded your injectors.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

who me? no melted pistons, i used tired blocks so they just blow- by the rings instead of melt. its a built in saftey







.



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:24 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

i think he was talkin bout me cuz i was running stock injectors
and no it doesnt lean cuz at 145psi, the stock injectors are able to flow just under 440s


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:25 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

no one else with a project like ours?!
seems like 2L turbo **** is happening all over now


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

we were the first w/ DIY's. CTboost.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Jose (owner of JSP) chopped up the video my brother and I produced this summer and posted the video of my Jetta on YouTube... 
Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBwKdbBPNnI
This is the full length original. (It was cropped a bit to fit into YouTube's 12min time constraints)... Has a few of the project cars from last year.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWoqNUevQZg


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

Should add that the original 322,000km tranny is being replaced tomorrow, not because of boost, but a failed reverse gear! I was hoping to make at least 50,000km of boost on this tranny and stock clutch.








The engine itself though is perfect as usual. Yeah for ABA's and high-km boost!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

AGREED, the aba is bullet proof if done right, the bottom end is solid for mild boost applications
recently finally got a DV setup fully plumbed......took it out tonight and it idles and drives real smooth......no sweeet bov noise anymore, but the k26 makes a noise i can only refer to as the thunder of god
all these fools payin others to have it done.......i did everything myself, i can show you where i did good welds and where i had trouble......i know every bolt and nut on my motor and damn proud of it


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_AGREED, the aba is bullet proof if done right, the bottom end is solid for mild boost applications
recently finally got a DV setup fully plumbed......took it out tonight and it idles and drives real smooth......no sweeet bov noise anymore, but the k26 makes a noise i can only refer to as the thunder of god
all these fools payin others to have it done.......i did everything myself, i can show you where i did good welds and where i had trouble......i know every bolt and nut on my motor and damn proud of it









i idolize ben foote
one day i will boost like him


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

hahaha well go get yourself some boost!
you should pretty much do it asap


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

i sold the turbo kit man 
wait til i get the mk5 ben!
then the mk3 will get the attention it deserves


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

bummmmmmmmmmmmp.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

ANYONE GOT A VR MAF HOUSING I CAN HAVE?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

has anyone setup a turbo on a STOCK OBD2 2.0?
how did this work out? ive heard obd1 is stronger than obd2? 
whats the deal with this?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

there were a few guys a while back doing mk4 2.0t's with ko3/ko3s turbos...they seemed to work out alright. i bet you could find who they are pretty easily if you do a quick search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

my set up was on a obd2. it was fine, the only thing i was worried was my drivetrain.








someone get this turbo thread going agian!! i miss my turbo days..


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i got my vr6 rims/brakes. there Lucas instead of girlings and only single piston, but oh well. the BBS's look good, 6 spokers. i wish they were 15x7" instead of 15x6" . not bad for the cost.
next i pickup my new turbo and fix my wastegate, and bodywork. somebody better host pics for me. 



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:13 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

this thread definatly needs pics.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

go back a few pages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_i got my vr6 rims/brakes. there Lucas instead of girlings and only single piston, but oh well. the BBS's look good, 6 spokers. i wish they were 15x7" instead of 15x6" . not bad for the cost.
next i pickup my new turbo and fix my wastegate, and bodywork. somebody better host pics for me. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:13 AM 2-13-2007_

i can host as many pictures and as big as you want them


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I'm driving the car that started it all now. An Audi 5000 Turbo.
Funny thing, the wastegate seems to have some issues, boost started creeping up .3bar over spec yesterday. Bouncing off the fuel cut now! 
Too bad mine is FWD auto.








I think I'm going to find a rabbit and stuff this motor in the back of it. Should be fun.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_go back a few pages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ive looked though all the pages i like to read updates and see pics on all the 8vt's tearing it up.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

ill try to get pics up of my setup, im in the middle of making my sri and my camera got stolen, but ill try to get some soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*



SuperChicken13 said:


> I'm driving the car that started it all now. An Audi 5000 Turbo.
> Funny thing, the wastegate seems to have some issues, boost started creeping up .3bar over spec yesterday. Bouncing off the fuel cut now!
> Too bad mine is FWD auto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

g-boi.. you ran the turbo on a stock obd2 motor?
didnt you or your buddy run with stock software too?
let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

i did nick, i used fmu and stock injectors + software before. but i later swapped it to the c2 stuff.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

c2 FO SHO!
eip stuff isnt half bad, but using the fmu is so inaccurate....cant control the fuel very well


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

after alot of thinking, saving, talking to ben, being inspired by ben..
i may boost 
just for all of you that would care


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

DO IT!!!......i better see turbo parts coming in ASAP!, you still need that WG btw?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

yessir


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

So I just spent about an hour or so reading this entire thread. Props to all the home built-ers! It seems like the k26 is the turbo of choice for the ABA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (fife78)*

its a great turbo, but finding them in good condition is hard sometimes, sure you can rebuild them but that just more money


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

no one has thrown a k26 on a mk4 still, right?
i still really want to do it.
pg 17 pwn'd


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_its a great turbo, but finding them in good condition is hard sometimes, sure you can rebuild them but that just more money









What cars are/were they installed on?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (fife78)*

a whole host of cars, 944s, audi 5ks are the common ones


----------



## fakehawk (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_no one has thrown a k26 on a mk4 still, right?
i still really want to do it.
pg 17 pwn'd

i've got the turbo and manifold waiting to be modified, .... just got to fix some other problems first


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (fakehawk)*

up top.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

officially boosting thaks to ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if anyone has any questions concerning the setup just shoot me or clarksongli a pm


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_officially boosting thaks to ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if anyone has any questions concerning the setup just shoot me or clarksongli a pm 

pictures?


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

nice post i have a 1.8 8v turbo that i did all by my self that everyone said was not going to work. every thing is custom made all piping,exhaust mani,down pipes,mega squirt every thing you can think of was made by me.
started with a t3 45 trim turbo and cis-e at 9psi 10-1 comp full boost at 2400 rpm and ran great for a year but i wanted more power
now t3 57 trim turbo mega squirt 36# injectors 9-1 comp full boost at 3200 rpm 2 head gaskets at 16psi and runs great but still need more power next will be 60# injectors and lots more boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_nice post i have a 1.8 8v turbo that i did all by my self that everyone said was not going to work. every thing is custom made all piping,exhaust mani,down pipes,mega squirt every thing you can think of was made by me.









doesnt it feel good? it looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any engine shots?


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

ya it feels great spankin on all the hondas/acuras and v8 cars there is not much that is faster from a rolling start or 50 to 140







engine pics soon


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (pdogg)*

What are you 8vt guys using for engine mounts?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

in my mkII, custom steel front, HD corrado tranny, and TT solid rubber rear. vibration's not bad, motor doesnt move much.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

wow a steel front mount.......im running on busted up stock ones right now and it blows......im thinking of doing the stg1 bfi with a g60 trans mount....which mounts give the most vibration/which ones stiffen up the most?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

ben get the bfi stage 1, i have the .5 and they're good but if you really wana puy down power the stage 1 are awesome!


----------



## VWguyBruce (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Just wanted to let you guys know that this post has been the motivation and education for me to do a turbo on my $2007 Grassroots Challenge car. Just bought the turbo/manifold and just found an ABA for cheap to throw into my '86 GLi. Thanks to all the posters and I'll let you know how it goes as the project moves along.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (fife78)*

I've been using hockey pucks to support my 8vt


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah i wanted a BBM front mount but i just hacked off the top and bottom of the OEM and welded in a piece of box tubing. friggin awesome.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_I've been using hockey pucks to support my 8vt









yeah im thinking i might do some hockey pucks for right now, im putting my new clutch in so i figure i might as well do the front mount and replace the rear with a g60........how do the pucks work? did you need to lathe the outside to fit or just drill a hole and go


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

i have custom made solid front mount and stock new rear mount
some engine pics


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (pdogg)*

yeah i just ordered my bfi stg1 mounts......im gunna see how rough they are








i am also doing a southbend clutch upgrade.....as well as a new piping setup and a short runner intake manifold

i also got a wideband going in as well as routing my WG back in.....not to mention my big plans for my 16v head i got at home


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

yerr ben! it goes in friday!!!!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

big plans sound good. 16v's sound good too.
my golfs getting buttoned up w/ the mkIII dash and precision turbo. then hopefully a digi1 chip for now.
my quattro is so ****in distracting though.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3167126
can anyone help me out?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

So, after almost a year, who else is still driving their original budget setup?
Mine is still going strong since the digi-1 conversion and the 2nd turbo went in. Blew one transmission from old age and a dead reverse gear, and put in another used one for now. Trying to sell the car now only because I've got too many projects...
Had evil thoughts the other day of trading my passat wagon for a g60 syncro and doing an x-flow turbo conversion...except this time going with a bigger T3/T4 turbo setup... Can you say 300AWHP?....lol?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_So, after almost a year, who else is still driving their original budget setup?
Mine is still going strong since the digi-1 conversion and the 2nd turbo went in. Blew one transmission from old age and a dead reverse gear, and put in another used one for now. Trying to sell the car now only because I've got too many projects...
Had evil thoughts the other day of trading my passat wagon for a g60 syncro and doing an x-flow turbo conversion...except this time going with a bigger T3/T4 turbo setup... Can you say 300AWHP?....lol?









evil thoughts sound fun


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Yeah, probably won't happen though, I've been too busy working on 160+WHP TDI's lately.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

buy an audi. 4000q, 80/90 sedans are cheap and will hold up to like 500hp stock. be careful with the syncros, although you can find mad parts in canada for syncros, so lucky you. i wanted a syncro golf but didnt want ot source the running gear from out of country. audis are plentiful around these parts.
check these out:
http://video.google.com/url?do...0_LNw
http://video.google.com/url?do...kyIcw
friggin awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 5:16 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Don't tempt me. I have a 5000T with a blown transmission sitting at the shop, been passivley looking around for a 4000Q.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i guess its a bitch to swap 4 cyl into the 4000q.
thats why i picked up the 80. im getting mount brackets from the UK for installing 4cyl's into the 80/90 chassis. i might start making sets from steel if theres any intrest.
but a gutted 4000q is only like 2500lbs, perfect for drifting/ tearing as s


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 9:57 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

does anyone have a spare wastegate laying around for he k26 setup?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

poke around on http://www.motorgeek.com. i just bought a used one for $55 shipped.


----------



## Turbo Nut (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

Have the door cards with anything you need(cranks, regulators, manual mirrors, ) I live 90 minutes west of Albany, N.Y. Willing to trade email me at [email protected]


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (Turbo Nut)*

you have email sir!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

can't believeyou did it with only spending that much money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_can't believeyou did it with only spending that much money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea its very possible.....i did it partially to see how cheap it could be done for......i also did it because there is the common misconception that FI has to be expensive......you can have a very reliable and also not very expensive setup, just using oem parts
HOWEVER....now that ive done a vf vr6 and a k26 xflow, my current project is a aba 16vt.....that and an electric car


----------



## Brandonlee1988 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

dude this car sounds epic lol


----------



## Polskiepunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: STARTED FINALLY! 500 buck project 8vt (clarksongli)*

i have a 2.0 8v motor with the wiring harness, ecu, and gauge cluster (along with rad and all that crap) sitting in my garage, im so glad i found this page cuz i was hoping to rebuild it and turbo it before i stick it into my mk2 jetta. Finaly found a page with all this info lol.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

okay.
i was tired of asking people to host picks for me, and having somebody host a whole build thread is stupid, so i started a thread on motorgeek.com of my 89' golf build-up.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...15749
take a peek. i just gotta remember to take picks as i go along. ive only got a couple more weeks to finish this thing, cant stand my 16v beater gti anymore, hella busted. 
LMK what you fella think so far. esp. w/ those 16's, ugly or okay?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I totally forgot about this thread! I haven't posted here since page 13 and now I almost have my car running on Megasquirt.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I totally forgot about this thread! I haven't posted here since page 13 and now I almost have my car running on Megasquirt.

Nice! I'd love to hear how megasquirt works out for ya. I really want to make the move to that next to try and sqeeze some extra economy out of the setup (as well as power obviously)


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (magics5rip)*


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

s is this thing running yet? looks goos so far.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_s is this thing running yet? looks goos so far.

Will be soon!


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

About time!









Updated my pic links, let me know if I missed any in this thread. 

Ended up selling the car a couple weeks ago to a happy owner, they blew another transmission but aside from that they said the car is running phenomenal.









I have to get pics up of the 8vT I just finished installing a new turbo in. T3/T4 .48/.60 at 13.5PSI on digi-1. HOLY [email protected]#[email protected][email protected]$


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i want to talk w/ you a little about digi1 stuff, superchicken.
im gonna IM you later this evening, if you dont mind


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*









i think its about time i finished this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Yo ben, whats up! Its Anton with the calypso MK2 from clarkson. I was browsing, and recognized your car. Dodn't know you did the build for only $500 - a lot more impressive now that I know. I currently in progress of converting to megasquirt, and really would like to get a low-budget ABA 16VT going sometime. I generally don't like electric cars - but a homemade build is always interesting. Details?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

its in:


----------



## english tea (Mar 5, 2007)

dose anyone know where i can get the oil return/feed lines for a k26 turbo? or atlest find something that would fit???


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (english tea)*

yea a gt28 return flange is the same and you can get them from atpturbo.com
it will have a 1/2 npt thread on it so you can go to either an AN fitting or just run a barbed fitting......i had the same question


----------



## english tea (Mar 5, 2007)

thank you so much clarksongli


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## 92 20v passat (Mar 25, 2003)

ok so i just got a t3 turbo off a saab off ebay with down pipe and all. 
was wondering what the internal wastegate will hold for pressure. also what dv valve you guys are using is it one from a 225hp tt or is it just a stock 1.8 dv


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (92 20v passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92 20v passat* »_
was wondering what the internal wastegate will hold for pressure. also what dv valve you guys are using is it one from a 225hp tt or is it just a stock 1.8 dv 

greddy type S bov.


----------



## 92 20v passat (Mar 25, 2003)

was wondering if i could get away with running a stock ecu with a 4bar fpr and some 
eather g60 injectors or 1.8t injectors and keep low boost like 5 psi just till i can get my c2 chip.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (92 20v passat)*

sure can, i ran on stock whitetops for a long time......but i do not recommend it.....get a wideband for sure......but 4 bar and 24lb injectors should be ok for very lower boost


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (clarksongli)*









this is my setup. figured i would add it cause clarksongli said he didnt think it was a nice setup. what do you guys think?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*

your an idiot.....anyone with a right mind will check out your FS post and see i was insulting your "complete kit forsale"
not to mention im pretty sure thats a diesel manifold that u used as they have a trapazoidal bolt pattern
nice try buddy, get a life and stop trying to scam people with your "turbo kits"


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

IT IS A TDI MANI, TURBO WAS BRAND NEW WHEN I GOT IT. THATS ZERO MILES! I put 6000 on it, leaned it out and melted a piston. when that happened i upgraded the whole thing, pistons, rods,crank,head,turbo,manifold,downpipe and went from digi-1 to obd2. why are you trying so hard to make people think its junk? its truly a nice kit....oh nothing to say about how it looks now though huh!?!?! oh right its to sick on 20psi for you to run your mouth about


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_your an idiot.....anyone with a right mind will check out your FS post and see i was insulting your "complete kit forsale"
not to mention im pretty sure thats a diesel manifold that u used as they have a trapazoidal bolt pattern
nice try buddy, get a life and stop trying to scam people with your "turbo kits"










_Quote, originally posted by *JettaG60MK2Rider* »_IT IS A TDI MANI, TURBO WAS BRAND NEW WHEN I GOT IT. THATS ZERO MILES! I put 6000 on it, leaned it out and melted a piston. when that happened i upgraded the whole thing, pistons, rods,crank,head,turbo,manifold,downpipe and went from digi-1 to obd2. why are you trying so hard to make people think its junk? its truly a nice kit....oh nothing to say about how it looks now though huh!?!?! oh right its to sick on 20psi for you to run your mouth about

Guys,
Stay out of each others threads or I'll have to lock *both* of them. 
I don't want to lock this thread for sure....
Any more BS banter b/w you two will result in a post delete and points taken.
I hate doing this in the middle of peoples' threads (especially build threads), so please don't reply to this post. Just take note of what I said here, ok guys?
Thanks,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

I can't even see the pictures... send them to [email protected] if you have the time thanx.


----------



## Lxman119 (Mar 23, 2006)

good deal


----------

